# Best "Opiate" Songs



## StonyMcDumbass

Post your favorite songs that you think best mimic, represent, or recreate the effects of Opiates, or another drug. I just picked that because thats what I'm on and am having trouble finding something to listen to, but i think it would be interesting to hear what different peoples opinions are.


----------



## candygram

*Comfortably Numb* by *Pink Floyd* would be the most obvious.


----------



## civic429

"I feel like dying" by Lil Wayne


----------



## 556m4

"Down in a hole" by Alice in Chains
"Girl With Golden Eyes" by Sixx A.M


----------



## Lustmord

"Never Let Me Down" - Depeche Mode


----------



## gorgoroth

Heroin by velvet underground


----------



## izzy66

ditto to comfortably numb and velvet underground's heroin, also billy idol's version of heroin from cyberpunk, like johnny cash's version of hurt better than original by NIN, legalize it by peter tosh


----------



## Lady Codone

"Sun Lips" by Black Moth Super Rainbow
"Dramamine" by Modest Mouse
"Pennyroyal" by MF DOOM
"Dumb" by Nirvana
"Look Good in Leather" by Cody ChesnuTT
"Bitter" by Cypress Hill
"Runnin'" by The Pharcyde


----------



## Dezamasezon

Radiohead-Karma police; Fake plastic trees;
CKY-Close yet far;
The Shins - Phantom Limb.


----------



## JV

to me, it would be *sittin on the dock of the bay* by otis redding.  i love doing any opiate and putting that song on and chillin out.


----------



## StonyMcDumbass

Lady Codone said:


> "Sun Lips" by Black Moth Super Rainbow
> "Dramamine" by Modest Mouse
> "Pennyroyal" by MF DOOM
> "Dumb" by Nirvana
> "Look Good in Leather" by Cody ChesnuTT
> "Bitter" by Cypress Hill
> "Runnin'" by The Pharcyde





Nice choice on the MF DOOM, and Pharcyde songs.

That reminds me, "Drop" by The Pharcyde really reminds me of being on Opiates, especially if you watch the Music Video, it really mimics that kind of liquidy wavy feeling of that you get on some Opiates, because the music video was shot backwards and some of its really trippy

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=co3qMdkucM0


----------



## artaxerxes

Good link on the Pharcyde's "Drop".

I have had some amazing times, zoned out and opiated on "The Shooter" and "Mo Fire", by Weezy, chopped and screwed by Mike Watts. (Ignore Watts' cringingly bad verse on The Shooter. It's embarrassing as fuck.)


----------



## junctionalfunkie

U2 - "If You Wear That Velvet Dress"

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jiKxdSddU50


----------



## OrneTTe

Hell Is Chrome by Wilco is one of my favorites as well as Cold Brains by Beck.  Neither are about opiates or anything but are great to nod out to.

In general, I usually listen to Wilco or Elliot Smith when on an opiate, but there is nothing better than snorting a fat line to VU- Heroin... besides maybe doing a fat shot.


----------



## weareallonfire

I like nodding to the new Deerhunter LP _Microcastles_ (specially _Agoraphobia_) as of right now.
Old stuff though big thumbs up to the VU's Heroin and the live version of _What Goes On_ or anything by the VU really.
Spiritualized _Let It Flow _ or anything off the Pure Phase album is good too.
And obviously Spacemen 3's _Taking Drugs to Make Music to Take Drugs To_.


----------



## speedtrials245

Bright Eyes - Down in a Rabbit Hole


----------



## GreenMachine

Incubus - Aqueous Transmission

shoegaze


----------



## headymeds

when i used to do opies

ribbon on a branch-younger brother
baby bitch-ween
i cant hardly stand it-the cramps
replenish- bassnectar
anything pink floyd


----------



## GreenMachine

anything by Spritualized


----------



## NJ2NYC2NJ

GreenMachine said:


> anything by Spritualized



FUUUUUCK

I clicked on this thread _just so that i could post_ *Spiritualized* - and you beat me by a post!  

i'll just name a single song, since it was my most recent "opiate song"

"Lay Back in the Sun ['Electric Mainline' EP Version]" - Spiritualized


----------



## ikkyu

Anything by Slowdive/Mojave 3.  Or any shoegaze, really.


----------



## space.age.sound

recent one ive been enjoying while high:
empire of the sun - we are the people

does it have to be non-electronic music? pffft haha
Ochre - Low Grav Freefall


----------



## 'medicine cabinet'

old lou reed, 70's soul music

and yeah, that track golden brown by the stranglers. one of my favs. Also for some reason west end girls by the pet shop boys makes me think dope. There are dozens of tracks i can think of that make me think about opiates.


----------



## JahRed24x

*Drug Mix 2009*

Ok I don't wanna brag but I got a thing for music and making good CD's, and all these songs are dope and would make a great mix CD with songs that are all talking about drugs/opiates.
Im going to lay out the best songs about drugs/opiates for you guys right here:


*Artist  /  Song Title*

Sublime - Pool Shark (song about his fight with heroin addiction)
Terra Naomi - Vicodin Song
Marcy Playground - Poppies
Marcy Playground - Wave Motion Gun
Marcy Playground - opium
Slightly Stoopid - Collie Man
Slightly Stoopid - Im so high
The Dandy Warhols - Heroin is so Passe
Vendetta Red - Opiate Summer
Chinese Rocks - Johnny Thunders & the Heartbreakers
System of a Down - Shes like Heroin
Gym Class Heroes - Pillmatic (lyrics speak for themselves)
Lil Wyte - OxyContin (lol prolly the most well known, and too many lil kids know about this song and it just so happens to mention all the "GOOD" pharms, shows u how the RX generation is beginning)
Avenged Sevenfold - Brompton Cocktail(I don't really like this kiind of music, but title of this song is righteous.)
Tool - Opiate
Tool - Pot
Eminem - Drugs got a hold of me
Eminem - Rock Bottom
Silverstein - My heroin
Screeching Weasel - Cindys on Methadone
Rolling Stones - Dead Flowers (about heroin)
Manic Street Preachers - Methadone Pretty (this is different, but i like)
Marlon Asher - Ganja Farmer
Red Hot Chili Peppers - under the bridge (about shooting heroin under a bridge, lol)
Sarah Mclachlan - In the Arms of an Angel (about the guy in smashing pumpkins that died in 1996 of a heroin overdose. I believe he was the keyboard man.)
Paul Wall - Sittin' Sidewayz (, i think its about being faded on Tussin syrup)
A Baltimore Love Thing - 50 Cent
Neil Young - The Needle and the Damage Done
Long Beach Shortbus - Everyone Is Beautiful (AMAZING BAND!!)
James Brown - King Heroin

damn i gotta save this list now and make a CD for myself. ha! i have tons more songs about drugs and/or opiates, but don't wanna type forever and tried to only put down the songs that where blatantly about opiates/drugs.


----------



## bishop912

GreenMachine said:


> Incubus - Aqueous Transmission
> 
> shoegaze



Totally agree


----------



## jackie jones

the beatles - happiness is a warm gun

or

john lennon - cold turkey

whichever applies.


----------



## JahRed24x

'marcy playground - opium' is a great song that resembles the feeling of opium/another opiate and the lyrics are good too. check it out on youtube.com


----------



## id_kid

Heroin by the Velvet Underground is too patronizing while on an opiate high imo for such a good band with so many good songs.

Pinback - Tripoli, Shag
Radiohead - Everything is in it's Right Place
Belle & Sebastian - Like Dylan in the Movies


----------



## second650

tori amos-sweet the sting


----------



## Shlumpeet

U2 - Bad

I can't believe no one on this forum ever mentions this song. If you've ever done opiates, then this song will get to you. I listened to it for the first time in years the other day, I cried a lot, just cause it so beautifully matches how I feel about the drugs.


----------



## bri2u2002

Junk Bonds - seBADoh


----------



## shannonsensimilla

led zeppelin - no quarter
elliott smith - high times, white lady loves you more, needle in the hay, JUNK BOND TRADER


----------



## shannonsensimilla

oh and Modest Mouse's "The Cold Part" and "Lost art of murder" by Pete doherty/babyshambles


----------



## alphabetcity

i've recently come to enjoy nodding to "the dandy warhols - orange"
its very hypnotic. im not really a fan of any of their other songs, its all too poppy for me. plus the lead singer seems like a tool, going by the movie Dig!

also i'd have to agree about shoegaze being perfect. it's almost like thats what it's for, haha.


----------



## Cornishman

Backstreet boys - 'As long as you love me'.


----------



## therightcoast

i always had on gdead- looks like rain or widespreads cover of city of god. 

havent listened to those songs in almost a year now though


----------



## zzITCHY420zz

StonyMcDumbass said:


> Post your favorite songs that you think best mimic, represent, or recreate the effects of Opiates, or another drug. I just picked that because thats what I'm on and am having trouble finding something to listen to, but i think it would be interesting to hear what different peoples opinions are.




damn man you live in the great state of texas, how could u be unable to find dope shit to listen to..with all the southern influenced hip hop


----------



## jackie jones

time after time - cyndi lauper :D


----------



## StonyMcDumbass

zzITCHY420zz said:


> damn man you live in the great state of texas, how could u be unable to find dope shit to listen to..with all the southern influenced hip hop



good southern hip hop is dead! 
chopped and screwed went to hell when that Dj Screw died and that fuck Paul Wall _replaced_ him


----------



## queenbee1127

Black Muddy River - Grateful Dead


----------



## PureLife

neutral milk hotel comes to mind.


----------



## jackie jones

"Love is Strange"  - Buddy Holly

up there. if taken in the right context.


----------



## Beenhead

Cadence and Cascade - King Krimson


----------



## PriestTheyCalledHim

Most of the songs off of Siamese Dream or Melancholy and the Infinite Sadness both by the Smashing Pumpkins.
I usually put those albums on when I was on opiates and when I used them.


----------



## beatology

"Opium" by Marcy Playground. Don't underestimate it. Give it a listen.


----------



## Cosmic Charlie

I use to love shooting up and then listening to The Warlocks - The Dope Feels Good


----------



## NeedleDamageDone

Neil Young - The needle and the damage done
K's Choice - Not an Addict
Alice in Chains - Junkhead, Down in a Hole
the La's - there she goes
Lou Reed - Perfect Day
Pink Floyd - Comfortably Numb
Nick Cave - Into my arms
NIN - Hurt
Everclear  -Strawberry
Alice in Chains - Grind.


----------



## PercoDan

John Frusciante - Going Inside


----------



## thcontin

Ween-mutilated Lips


----------



## paranoid android

Neil Young - The Needle And The Damage Done

The Velvet Underground - Im Waiting For The Man

Pink Floyd - Comfortably Numb

Pete Doherty -The Lost Art Of Murder


----------



## chinky

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pWf9y6VHdFs


man hold up, i got to much lean in my cup


----------



## Beenhead

comfortably numb is not about Heroin!


----------



## spiralza

Nirvana - "Pennyroyal Tea"
Spacemen 3 - "Feel So Good", "Call the Doctor", "Come Down Easy"
The Rolling Stones - "Dead Flowers", "Sister Morphine"
The Brian Jonestown Massacre - "Going to Hell"
Spiritualized - "I Think I'm In Love" 

Can't think of any others right now...


----------



## twominds

'Heroin' velvet underground, 'cold turkey' Lennon and biggest drug album since Black Sabbath 's Vol. 4 's coke saturated songs would have to be "dirt' by alice in chains. Every track deals with different elements of addiction. Relate....


----------



## McFly

I dunno if this is meant tobe songs about Skag or good songs while on skag so have gone for the latter option.

My Delerium by LadyHawke

One Hundred Days, Bombed and Strange Religion  by Mark Lanegan, hell the whole Bubblegum album is amazing.

The Card CHeat by The Clash

For Whom The Bell Tolls by Metallica

Broken and Rabbit in Your Headlights by Unkle

My Life Would Suck without You by Kelly Clarkson (Ok not to serious here but come on its so about H


----------



## phan

IDK listening to this feels fuckin grade A right now.  

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TAWMfznbCuw&feature=related

Enjoi!!


----------



## muie

*Rap/Hip hop*

_*Diary Of A Dope Fiend *_by Psycho Realm, however pretty much everythin from Psycho Realm's War Story Book 1 & 2 represent the narcotic state of mind

*Metal*

_*One*_ by Metallica
_*Since I Don't Have You*_ by Guns n Roses

*Rock*

_*Like A Rolling Stone*_ by Bob Dylan


----------



## DrGonzo899

Space Oddity -Bowie
Hey Hey, My My -Neil Young
9th Symphony -Beethoven
I Came Here to Make A Bang -Eagles of Death Metal(more speedball)
Queen Bee and Baby Duck -Eagles of Death Metal
Tocatta and Fugue in D Minor -Bach
Shake Senora -Harry Belafonte (HAH!)


----------



## jezushmfchrist

I Wanna Be Sedated - The Ramones
Aneurysm - Nirvana
Heroin - Velvet Underground(duh)
Mr. Brownstone - GnR


----------



## Mr. Tambourine Man

Ipanema Girl - Jobim
Goodbye Yellow Brick Road - Elton John
Three Little Birds - Bob Marley
Comfortably Numb - Pink Floyd
Moonlight Sonata - Beethoven
Requiem/Lacrimosa - Bach (doesn't really fit the mood, but sounds beautiful
lots and lots of Chopin (Nocturnes, mostly)

Probably forgetting a lot, those are just the ones that spring to mind...


----------



## walkietalkie

Boredoms : Vision Creation Newsun (the whole album)
Contagious Orgasm : Cill Drop
Dan Deacon : Wham City


----------



## Ferney

Gerard Joling's recording of Somewhere Over The Rainbow (ukelele version)

its just so totally blissful.


----------



## Ferney

also - pretty much anything by zero 7, particularly passing by and waiting to die.


----------



## JahRed24x

Marcy Playground - Wave Motion Gun

this song is awesome too.

Wave Motion Gun (aka the needle, rig, gear, ect..)


----------



## carl

I always liked listening to shoegaze when I was shooting. *Asobi Seksu*  and *Sereena Maneesh* especially. I also like some electronic music, mostly minimalistic styles. *The Field* has a "comforting" and "engulfing" sound that I really like, very mellow but highly stimulating.


----------



## opy

K's Choice - Not an Addict
Heroin - Lou Reed
Any of Kurt's songs


----------



## streezy

Sheryl Crow - Steve McQueen

Lol, yea I know it makes almost no sense but it reminds me of getting high with my friends and romping on my mustangs.

I like to listen to acoustic type music when I'm high on opiates.


----------



## peacelovedope

Pawn Shop - Sublime


----------



## Jaytee

When I am on H I generally just listen to music that I normally would listen to, except maybe I pick out slower songs. EX:

Family Tree by TV on the Radio
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PkjsBTf21FY

Cuckoo Cuckoo by Animal Collective
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9O4V3jTz-Og


----------



## ivoryline

if i'm energized i'll listen to any at the drive in (especially live) because cedric and omar were addicted to h when they were in atdi. 

when i'm just numb and comfortable:
*Bjork* - Joga (from the album Homogenic)
*Circa Survive* - The Difference Between Medicine and Poison is in the Dose
*David Bowie* - Sound and Vision (from Low)
*Death Cab for Cutie* - Lightness
*DC4C* - For What Reason


----------



## jspun

Anything by Janes Addiction but especially Three Days and I Would.

Guns N Roses- Mr. Brownstone 

Grateful Dead- Everything is good but especially Morning Dew, Birdsong, Crazee Fingers, and I Know You Rider.

Led Zepplin- Rain Song


----------



## Roujaxian

tool - opiate
bone thugs n harmony - the whole E 1999 album!


----------



## straycatphizzle

Kid A-Radiohead


----------



## JahRed24x

that Lil Wayne song "I Feel Like Dying" is fucking bad ass.  Its cool he makes reference to marijuana, codeine, and Xanax bars. lol Also found it cool he referenced "The flowers are dead" meaning opium poppy.


----------



## BlisstoDevastation

I thought this thread was about Tool's wonderful EP...my favorite track off of that is the title track.

I like stuff like Explosions in the Sky, Mogwai, This Will Destroy You, Russian Circles on opiates.


----------



## skinnyDog

some of the songs/artists  don't mention specific dope references (some do)but to me just got that vibe: stones-dead flowers
                                          can't you hear me knockin
                                           time waits for no one
                                            moonlight mile
                                          sway
                                           before they make me run
                                   lou reed-sweet jane, waitin for the man
                                   AC/DC-shoot to thrill
                                   sinatra-i've got you under my skin
                                    tony bennett-fly me to the moon 
                                  spacehog-in the meantime
                         and alot of warren zevon, and most important to me when i'm feelin no pain, any of that 70's blaxploitation soul/r&b like bobby womack's "up on 110th st" it's some of the best diesel music ever recrded IMO


----------



## GlassAss420

local h, as good as dead, bound for the floor, others..
alkaline trio, my little needle, queen of pain, others..
wilco, handshake drugs, shot in the arm, also others..

ahh make the connection guys? their all chicago bands.. and what??


----------



## theotherside

You have to listen to Miles Davis' albums "Kind of Blue" or "Round Midnight" all the way through during a good opiate high. Even if you don't like jazz, these albums were made under the influence of 2 monster H habits(Davis/Coltrane)  and their sounds are slow and mellow. Perfect for opiates.


----------



## e12dsm

shannonsensimilla said:


> led zeppelin - no quarter
> elliott smith - high times, white lady loves you more, needle in the hay, JUNK BOND TRADER



woww. good choice with no quarter, my all time fav Led song... a few of my fav's are

Deftones- Digital Bath
Deftones- Battle Axe
The Doors- The End
Pharcyde- Passing me Bye
Felt- The Biggest Lie
Massive Attack- Angel
Prodigy- Warriors Dance
Silversun Pickups- Rusted Wheel
Tool - Eulogy
TV on the Radio- Staring At the sun
Pink Floyd- Shine on you crazy diamond 1&2
Slightly Stoopid- Killing me deep inside


you get the picture...


----------



## We are all ONE

I would for you - Janes Addiction
Wake Up - Mad Season
Reflection and Disposition - Tool

See Ya on the other side.


----------



## Pharcyde

JahRed24x said:


> "The flowers are dead" meaning opium poppy.



What?


----------



## immanuel can

i like putting on sigur rós, specifically "illgresi" and "fljótavík," velvet underground's self titled album, and mostly anything by team sleep or múm.


----------



## Bardeaux

Pretty much any velvet underground sets an opiate mood

Perfect Day - Lou Reed
Low - Cracker

Alot of Alice in Chains

Open Heart Surgery - Brian Jonestown Massacre
Ride - Dandy Warhols

Any Radiohead 

Tool - Disposition
Black Sabbath - Planet Caravan
Modest Mouse - dramamine


----------



## Bill

Brightblack Morning Light - Everybody Daylight


----------



## Opiate 420

I Feel Like Dieing -  Lil Wayne 

Pillmatic - Gym Class Heroes 

Oxycontin - Lil Wyte (I dont like the artist but the songs all about pharms)

Fire and Rain - James Taylor (Very good song especially when going thru W/D)


----------



## thajew2012

i'm not saying these are songs about heroin... but they're great to listen to when your fucked up on any opiate because the way most of the notes in the songs ring in your ears:

Eric Clapton - Wonderful Tonight
Pink Floyd - Comfortably Numb
Guns N' Roses - Knockin' On Heaven's Door
Dido - Thank You....... (this was backed on Eminem's song, "Stan"... i think)
Chi-lites - Oh Girl
Velvet Underground - Heroin
Janis Joplin - Work Me Lord
Jimi Hendrix - Hey Joe
Led Zeppelin - Stairway to Heaven
Led Zeppelin - Dazed and Confused
Loe Reed - Take a Walk On the Wild Side
Lynard Skynard - That Smell
Ozark Mountain Devils - Jackie Blue
Pink Floyd - Hey You
Red Hot Chili Peppers - Under the Bridge
REO Speedwagon - Keep On Loving You
Rolling Stones - Moonlight Mile
Rolling Stones - Sister Morphine
Supertramp - The Logical Song
The Kinks - Living On a Thin Line
The Verve - Bittersweet Symphony
Todd Rundgren - Hello, It's Me
Tom Petty - Don't Come Around Here No More
Uncle Kracker - Follow Me


----------



## sixpartseven

*Deftones* - Passenger

To me it perfectly represents the progression from sickness, to rush/nodding, to mellow high, and back to sickness. Also nice to listen to while high.

Ugh, almost too perfect. A little eerie to listen to.



BlisstoDevastation said:


> I thought this thread was about Tool's wonderful EP...my favorite track off of that is the title track.
> 
> I like stuff like Explosions in the Sky, Mogwai, This Will Destroy You, Russian Circles on opiates.



I like your style. Especially Russian Circles.


----------



## straycatphizzle

the trainspotting soundtrack


----------



## Metaphysikz

Doap Nixion - Everything's Changing
Doomtree - Last Call
Bobby hook - Mirror
..............................
lol with over 15k songs on this computer my trip listening is endless


----------



## Kanga

e12dsm said:


> woww. good choice with no quarter, my all time fav Led song... a few of my fav's are
> 
> Deftones- Digital Bath
> Deftones- Battle Axe
> The Doors- The End
> Pharcyde- Passing me Bye
> Felt- The Biggest Lie
> Massive Attack- Angel
> Prodigy- Warriors Dance
> Silversun Pickups- Rusted Wheel
> Tool - Eulogy
> TV on the Radio- Staring At the sun
> Pink Floyd- Shine on you crazy diamond 1&2
> Slightly Stoopid- Killing me deep inside
> 
> 
> you get the picture...



Digital Bath is THE nod shit.

The deftones cover of No Ordinary Love by Sade is the first song I hit when I'm on it.


----------



## MistaJeff

gorgoroth said:


> Heroin by velvet underground



this should be a duh.


----------



## russt

i think you guys have covered everything i could think of, and a few more


----------



## rjcpb13

dave matthews bad - number 41

when I'm nodding out and put this song on, i absolutely melt


----------



## JosephTHeSequel

JV said:


> to me, it would be *sittin on the dock of the bay* by otis redding.  i love doing any opiate and putting that song on and chillin out.



Not his original intention I'm sure


----------



## subox1

Has anyone heard the new Swollen Members - my life?  Its all about mad child's addiction to pain pills.  Has some pretty clever and true lyrics.  Also lynrd skynrd - needle and the spoon.


----------



## JoeTheStoner

^ i the or one of the latest videos swollen members made off the album. i think they are on subnoize now. but i prefer their earlier shit.

on that drank and just zoned out on steve roach - the sleep chamber from immersion 3. dope ambient. gonna sip some mo' n' recharge the mp3 player then back to bed. no tolerance ftw woooooooot =)


----------



## subox1

^Yeah they are with subnoize now.  I would agree that their earlier stuff is better but their newest album they just put out under subnoize isn't bad.  I hope they don't go to shit now like KMK did.  I like earlier KMK but since fire it up and no. 7 it seems like they have just went downhill.


----------



## StarOceanHouse

The Beatles - I'm Only Sleeping


----------



## General Patton

Probably "Pigs of the Roman Empire" by The Melvins and Lustmord, or anything by either of those artists. Lustmord has more of a K'd out type vibe but still detached and druggy... The early Melvins shit, like "Hooch" or "Night Goat" off Houdini, man I get the taste of pills on the back of my throat listening to that sortof shit, "Boris" is another good one by them:

"See Boris has way of seeing through my eyes
He touches in a fashion, a master of mime
Manipulating me, my arms and legs and spine
He's got you pawed
I'm sinkin shoulder wake like a spin on through
Let 'em hum."


----------



## guerillabedlam

Down in a Hole-Alice In Chains
Nutshell-Alice in Chains
Saw Red(acoustic)-Sublime
Black Hole Sun- Soundgarden
Teardrop-Massive Attack


----------



## PredatorVision

Not that I've got any experiance with opiates past codiene though this song (spotify link) reminds me of the feeling a bit.


----------



## leiphos

for me personally, opiates go best with slow heavy metal, like doom, sludge, etc. Think Earth, Disappearer, Electric Wizard, Generation of Vipers, Lento, Grasshopper Lies Heavy, Om, Petitpoil, Ufomammut. I also often listen to very heavy psychadelic music when I'm high – Bardo Pond, Comets on Fire, Psychic Ills, Subarachnoid Space, Wooden Shjips.

And when I’m nodding out, ambient music can't be beat.


----------



## DropDeadDevin

Electronic music is best for me with _any_ drug

But this song however, has so many bends and waves and fucking amazing synth, that I get chills everytime. I love just railing 80mg of Oxy and kicking off my playlist with this song. 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4FMpxz9Z14I&feature=channel

Barretso - Bright City Lights (Kolt13 Remix)


----------



## theotherside

To me, opiates make blues recordings, especially early rolling stones, and muddy waters sound amazing.


----------



## burnbridges

Pinback - Loro
Pinback - How we Breathe
anything by Flying Lotus
Boards of Canada


----------



## DJKAOS

Invader

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nhwJDqfgnDs


----------



## DexterMeth

^Pinback, really?  Rob crow almost dispises opiates.  I know him.  He was a big speed freak back in the day though. 

Morphine - I'm free now


----------



## thespliff

brian jonestown massacre


----------



## 2manyopiates

When I IV any opiates I listen to something with some rape piano for my rush usually.

Trophy scars - Alligator. Alligators (at like 6:30 mins into the song, i always just fast forward to the end piano)
Trivium - The End of Everything

I don't know any "opiate" related songs, I just love hearing something beautiful when i'm banging.

Oh, and of course anything by pink floyd is ALWAYS acceptable.


----------



## 2manyopiates

e12dsm said:


> Pink Floyd- Shine on you crazy diamond 1&2



Sorry for double post, but THIS ;D


----------



## saRAWRah

Black Sabbath - Kiss of death
Marcy Playground- Opium
Marcy Playground- Sex and Candy
Silence - Delirium
Pink Floyd
Modest mouse- Teeth like Gods shoeshine
Sixx AM- Girl with golden eyes
Spacemen3- Its Alright
Spacemen3- I love you
Spiritualized
Blue October- Come in closer
Bush- Glycerine
Puscifer- rev 2020
Puscifer- mama sed
Puscifer- Indigo Children
Perfect Circle- Counting bodies like sheep the the rythym of the war drum
Perfect circle- Go to sleep
Chemical brothers- Asleep from day
Led Zeppelin - Tangerine
Velvet Underground
Nirvana - Something in the way
Nirvana - Dumb
Invisible hands - Joseph Arthur

Okay i could go on and on...but thats enough for now. and i saw some new songs i hadnt heard on this thread...good songs..thanks


----------



## crazynate:]

American Football and M83 and Tool


----------



## Unbreakable

POS - Bleeding Hearts Club


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XGufRiMnpGI&feature=related

*Some Lyrics: *

" It's been a bit; you look a little sick
You got the vibe of a ghost and I'm not equipped
But I can host, or I can drive
And a ride might be right, just hit the gas and crash
Tonight, must have been a beast
I bet you still rock a sweater in the heat, right?
And you can stand like it's not that bad
But I only hear from you when it is, and you know that "


----------



## HeavyHanded

I can't listen to Mad Season's album "Above" AIC's "Dirt" (What's my drug of choice? Well what have you got? heehee) or Nirvana Unplugged without wanting to drive out to the wild wild west and test the open air, or call a couple numbers I haven't used in a year and a half. I just get that wave of nostalgia and crave that almost overcomes my better judgment. 
  Other than that, lot's of Wilco songs, Dead songs, VU (Rock n Roll) and later stuff by John Lennon (with or without The Beatles) are great for listening to while under the influence.  Or sober for that matter.


----------



## castletracula

*Mix I Made In '07*

M83 -Don't Save Us From The Flames
If You Fail We All Fail - Fields
Abandoned Pools -The Remedy
Foo Fighters - Everlong
Deftones - Knife Prty
Smashing Pumpkins - Eye  
Massive Attack - Teardrop
Autolux - Here Comes Everybody  
Klaxons -Golden Skans
Doves - Rise
Failure -Another Space Song
Team Sleep - Princeton Review
Broken Social Scene - Cause = Time
Radiohead - The Amazing Sounds Of Orgy
Interpol - Take You On A Cruise
Frog Eyes - The Mayor Laments The Failures Of His Many Townfolk  
At The Drive-In - Non-Zero Possibility


----------



## masterkush

civic429 said:


> "I feel like dying" by Lil Wayne



thats what i was going to say lol, good song i love falling into a sea of codiene


----------



## Beenhead

Try out Brightblack morning light. They have awesome opiate music!! Very slow, mellow, bluey, psychedelic stuff


----------



## Kenickie

The Kills - Black Balloon


----------



## Trigeminal

At The Drive-In - One Armed Scissor


----------



## weathereporter

portrait of tracy - jaco pastorius


----------



## Kenickie

Portishead - Over

ack I can feel it now


----------



## NCUK

brad nowell   poolshark  "acoustic of course"

every time i hear it or play it i feel like fixin up


----------



## Kenickie

"my baby likes to shoot pool, i like lying naked in my bedroom..,."

ah yeah. when i was junkie my partner and i made a mix of just songs to shoot to. that was on there, for sure.


----------



## morphinanymous

monsters of folk - slow down jo 
alot of brian jonestown massacre 
jerry garcia band - mission in the rain 
jerry garcia band - take a melody 
ryan adams -  hotel chelsea nights 
most neil young 
most jerry garcia band 
alot of electro 
yeasayer
widespread panic - jack 
widespread panic - end of the show 
bright eyes - poison oak
townes van zandt

I don't know I have an entire playlist on i-tunes thats labeled shooting mix with an assortment much more diverse than what I have listed


----------



## Moral Decay

dunno if its been posted yet but "stranglers - golden brown"

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4lRL-A_YELI


----------



## Kenickie

skinny puppy - twfo or whatever the fuck. SP - rivers also good.


----------



## Moral Decay

Kenickie said:


> skinny puppy - twfo or whatever the fuck. SP - rivers also good.



how bout:

skinny puppy - spasmolytic
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SHjkVQF5VA8

and 

skinny puppy - amputate
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JeN-078aTQg


----------



## Snugg

*Three Six Mafia* - _Weed.Blow.Pills._


----------



## Outta Pocket

Any Screw tape, pop that in the deck


----------



## Kenickie

skinny puppy- grave wisdom is also good. Sooooo good.


----------



## apw29

I have a couple to add:

Tonight's the night - The Shirelles
Stay with me baby - Duffy
The Valley - Los Lobos
Have a little faith - The Chamber Brothers

Those are some songs that traditionally don't get mentioned in this type of discussion, but they really do it for me.


----------



## Beenhead

Again, Brightblack Morning Light superb

Mahavishnu Orchestra - _You Know You Know_
King Crimson - Cadence and Cascade
Arlo Guthrie - Running Down the Road
Ash Ra Tempel - Light: Look at Your Sun
Atomic Rooster - Moods
Beatlles - Happiness is a Warm Gun
Can - Flow Motion - The whole album
Can - She Brings the Rain
CCR - Graveyard Train
Emerson, Lake & Palmer - Take a Pebble
The Moody Blues - Are You Sitting Comfortably
Pink Floyd - Fat Old Sun
                 - Crying Song
                 - Mudmen
                 - Green is the Colour
                 - Comfortably Numb
                 - Many More
Robin Trower - Bridge of Sighs
                      - In this Place
The Youngbloods - Euphoria

Im sure I got more... but owell


----------



## bobby1111

definitely another space song by failure, i dont do opiates or anything like that but its just about drifting off and fading into nothingness in fact the album fantastic planet by them would be highly recommended, since it is a loose concept album about opiates, and the day in the life of an addict, as it starts with a sample of a clock ticking, and ends with the same sample, big favorite of mine, if you couldnt tell haha


----------



## 33Hz

I'd have to think about it for a bit longer, but The 'Stranglers - Golden Brown' instantly springs to mind.


----------



## Fent-fix

id have to say Junkhead, Hate to feel and heroin by alice in chains, also bitter pill and this dark day by 12 stones and medicate by flaw


----------



## psycosynthesis

Decoder Ring's latest album


----------



## JahRed24x

Kenickie said:


> "my baby likes to shoot pool, i like lying naked in my bedroom..,."
> 
> ah yeah. when i was junkie my partner and i made a mix of just songs to shoot to. that was on there, for sure.




Why would you want to slam dope while listening to Sublime - Pool Shark? That song is about his struggle with opiate addiction and how he wants to be done with it but deep down inside knows hes not going to 'win the war'


----------



## missunderstood

Red Hot Chilie Peppers SCAR TISSUE


----------



## broagan

sweet jane by the cowboy junkies. Anything by Cass mccombs


----------



## Znegative

^lou reed's sweet jane is way more junky.

didn't have the time to read this over, so some of these were most likely said:

Alice in chains-junkhead
Velvet Underground- Heroin (although, Pale blue eyes has a very heroin feel to it too)
lil' white-oxycotton 
Nirvana- dumb


----------



## vegan

not that it "mimics, represents, or recreates the effects",
but because the music and the lyrics are so powerful :

faith no more - the real thing


----------



## MgmtBlue

Underworld, especially Sola Sistim.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=c8N8Nj4pFCQ


----------



## renee82

local H - bound for the floor (so pathetic)


----------



## tdawe1

BlisstoDevastation said:


> I thought this thread was about Tool's wonderful EP...my favorite track off of that is the title track.
> 
> I like stuff like Explosions in the Sky, Mogwai, This Will Destroy You, Russian Circles on opiates.



These are good choices, also:

Fuck Buttons
Ben Frost
Errors
The Sound of Animals Fighting
Nathan Fake


----------



## phr

I want to kill you like they do in the movies:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AS2rOsDdqJo

Just dose and hit play. By the end of the song, depending on the roa used, you'll be good.


----------



## axl blaze

the velvet underground - "heroin"

for obvious reasons. I always prefer shoegaze for shooting, for also obvious reasons


----------



## random no one

lou reed - heroin 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=g5eXSPKHlso

Three Days Grace -  Animal I Have Become
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fwsewrrM1Mo

ill Niño - Liar
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oAkuX25E1Y4


----------



## JahRed24x

*Wolfsheim *:_ Heroin, She Said_

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7FveMb2Z4QY


I just found this song today. I thought the lyrics were pretty realistic. 

The chorus: 
""Heroin" she said, "was the best I had...
No more mountains left to climb.
The world so slow... all my dreams just too high
To be fulfilled in time...!"


another one:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3_NME1Iu79U


----------



## studman69

Spacemen 3, people. Deep psychedelic heroin drone.


----------



## fayder

Marcy Playground - Opium


----------



## xHighonLifex

anyone ever tried idoses?

i havent n i dont have much faith in it but was just wonderin if ne of yall might have tried it


----------



## DeucalionAH

One of my all-time favorites is 2x4 by blind melon. I tend to listen to a lot of their music while opiated. It seems that most of my other favorites have been mentioned but I'll throw out a few more:

2x4-blind melon (i know i mentioned it)
I'm not an Addict -K's Choice
Pillmatic-Gym Class Heroes
Oxycotton-Lil Wyte (i'm not a big fan of rap but this is a drug user's classic of the past 10 years)
No Rain-Blind Melon
Slow Motion-Third Eye Blind
Brompton Cocktail- Avenged Sevenfold
Vicodin Song- Terra Naomi
She Talks to Angels- Black Crows
Mr. Jones- Counting Crows (simply because the song is awesome)
Lips Like Morphine- Kill Hannah
Bound for the Floor- Local H
Blame it on the Tetons- Modest Mouse
Dramamine-Modest Mouse
Hurt-Nine Inch Nails
Feel Good Hit of the Summer-Queens of the Stone Age
Pitiful-Sick Puppies
Riptide- Sick Puppies
White Balloons-Sick Puppies (i think this is about a user who has been hiding his habit but finally admits it to his girlfriend and tries to quit for her. the title makes me think of coke but these lyrics could apply to an opiate user in the same situation)
It's Been Awhile-Staind (i think it's about being clean for once, but i still love it with opiates)
I Wanna Be Sedated- The Ramones
Handshake Drugs- Wilco  

oh, and anything by tool


----------



## roadkill barbie

It's gotta be the seldom heard 'Never lonely alone' by Space Needle (wonder if that's a clue in itself,, hmm  ). Its featured on the excellent 'black tar heroin' documentary on youtube,, as is the song itself,, so beautifully minimal and totally encapsulates the opiate experience for me- seriously worth checkin out

 Also worth mentioning are Marilyn Mansons 'Coma White' and 'I dont like the drugs (but the drugs like me),, and Im with Deu on the frequent references by a great 90's band Blind Melon

But as far as opiate songs go nothing beats Never lonely alone by Space Needle


----------



## DeucalionAH

I'll have to look up those songs you mentioned. It's awesome finding songs that you would have never come across normally. I know the Marilyn Manson songs and I definitely like "I Don't Like the Drugs, But the Drugs Like Me.

Oh, I must add that I saw Blind Melon in concert two years back and it was awesome! Of course it isn't the original Blind Melon since Shannon Hoon passed 15 years ago.


----------



## tremours

pretty much every portishead song


----------



## JoeTheStoner

im enjoyin a warm vicodin buzz while listening to...

Mount Sims - Falling Up 

oh and also Von Haze - Sooner Or Later is a good one as well.


----------



## thefoot

Anything by Pink Floyd


----------



## stylishkidsriot

I never gave much thought to the question but right now, I'm listening to the album "Playing With Fire" by Spacemen 3 while on codeine/dionine and it sounds incredible.

EDIT: Hey, I just realized Spacemen 3 were mentionned a few posts up! :D


----------



## I<3Molly92

slow motion- third eye blind
listened to this the first time i nodded off on H. pure bliss


----------



## Shpongleyes

Wow you guys listen to literally the same music that I listen to when I'm on opiates...

Here's my favorites: 

Phish - Free 
Phish - Dirt 
Phish - Sugar Shack 
Pink Floyd - Wish You Were Here & Comfortably Numb
The Crystal Method - Jaded 
The Velvet Underground - Sunday Morning 
Massive Attack - Teardrop 
The Disco Biscuits - Rain Song 
Melody Club - Take Me Away 
Marcy Playground - Opium 
Shpongle - No Turn-Unstoned 
The Rolling Stones - You Can't Always Get What You Want 
Umphrey's Mcgee - In the Kitchen 
Grateful Dead - Box of Rain 
Lotus - Bellwether 
Dave Mathews Band - Warehouse 
Spacemen 3 - Walkin' with Jesus 
Cynic - Evolutionary Sleeper
HIM - The Sacrament 
The Cure - Just Like Heaven 
Weedeater - Gimme Back My Bullets 
Trey Anastasio - Ether Sunday 
Bob Dylan - Blowin' in the Wind 
The Orb - Little Fluffy Clouds 
Wintersun - Sleeping Stars
Mike Oldfield - Oceania 
The Allman Brother's Band - Ain't Wastin' Time No More 
The Doors - End of the Night 
Lil Wyte - Oxy Cotton (Dragged and Chopped) 
Dj Paul - Pop a Pill 
Notorious BIG - Big Poppa


----------



## ogiriesoul

Eyedea and Abilities - Junk


----------



## tribal girl

I never really listen to anything specific on opiates, but this kinda springs to mind. It has that feel to it. 

*Drugstore* - Superglider


----------



## Azron

Temple of the Dog - Times of Trouble


----------



## rollingstoned!

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UwGnpIX1I0M

cLOUDDEAD Apt. A


----------



## verso

I like all of the music you guys listed, but whenever I eat a healthy dose of opiates, I like to listen to some really popular radio hits. I like to listen to music that I don't have to think much about...

I know that sounds terrible, but opiates are, for me, a brain-vacation, and listening to _good_ music seems to me a real waste. It's like my brain _wants_ to appreciate all of the subtleties and whatever else, but it really wants to just relax.

EDIT: Nicki Minaj, anyone? Oh, God, I'm embarrassed...


----------



## f'n a-hole

Ever since it was used to GREAT effect in one of the best heroin/opiate scenes ever done (_The Sopranos_ Season 6 episode "The Ride")...

Fred Neil - The Dolphins

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RP4wnGTwLtg

Listened to this one a lot when I was trying to QUIT opiates, haha... but it works either way:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aXmEE-jL6Ns


----------



## pb2003

civic429 said:


> "I feel like dying" by Lil Wayne



yea this one is sick even though its not all about opiates


----------



## andrikos1977

people c'mon..where is this?

tim buckley-song to the siren

here is the ThisMortalCoil cover but i love the original,the this mortal coil version,the john frusciante one and even sinead o'connors version.they all rule.tim buckley himself has recorded different versions of this masterpiece.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jdtu7DXeO6w&feature=related

people still argue about wether tim was singing about heroin or a person.i say its a masterpiece anyway anyhow.oh and Tim died by accidental use of heroin..seriously.


...LYRICS
On the floating, shapeless oceans
I did all my best to smile
til your singing eyes and fingers
drew me loving into your eyes.

And you sang "Sail to me, sail to me;
Let me enfold you."
Here I am, here I am waiting to hold you.

Did I dream you dreamed about me?
Were you here when I was full sail?
Now my foolish boat is leaning, broken love lost on your rocks.

For you sang, "Touch me not, touch me not, come back tomorrow."
Oh my heart, oh my heart shies from the sorrow.

I'm as puzzled as a newborn child.
I'm as riddled as the tide.
Should I stand amid the breakers?
Or shall I lie with death my bride?

Hear me sing: "Swim to me, swim to me, let me enfold you."
"Here I am. Here I am, waiting to hold you."


----------



## christiger

malady - heroine

_Heroin the heroine, you made a mess. Now keep in mind. Sure, you want assualt, now get inside._


----------



## rm-rf

when i did a lot of opiates i really loved the deftones, especially white pony and the self titled.

mostly cuz i was too lazy to get up and change music too.

i liked soundgarden a lot, also some kyuss, fu manchu, monster magnet, candlemass, black sabbath (old stuff), sleep, the ocean, isis, middian, mastodon, stuff like that.


----------



## Tigerbl00d

Modest Mouse

Blame it on the Tetons
Baby blue sedan 
LITTLE MOTEL
Trailer trash
The Cold Part
Out of gas
The good times are killing me

Ugly Casanova

Barnacles 
So Long to the Holidays (amazing)

I'm deeply hurt there arn't as many solid Isaac Brock fans out there
Ill always be a bigger Isaac junkie than any substance in the world.


----------



## AndroidsDreamofBTC

I am sure this was posted before, but whatever:

Velvet Underground - Heroin

Back when I still fucked, I would always put this song on as I was having my first line. This song will always be etched in my memory.


----------



## SpecialK_

Soundgarden - Black Hole Sun


		Code:
	

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3mbBbFH9fAg


One of my favourite songs to have ever nodded to, this alongside the euphoria of some oxy just lead to blissssssssssssssssssssssss.


----------



## animalpee

Stone Sour- Through Glass. Not about opiates, but i enjoy nodding off to this song. Heroin by The Velevet Underground is a good one too.


----------



## jeffsleep

charlie parker performing loverman is great to nod off to.. anything by lou reed of course.early leonard cohen works well. you can't put your arms around a memory by johnny thunders. any kind of slow ambient stuff... the band om comes to mind, so does sunn0))). during the peak of my opiate use i listened to tonnnnns of sludge/drone shit. if i was wearing headphones ide get into it to the point where it actually made me nod a lot easier..still does for that matter haha. ambient black metal works well too if you're into the heavier side of things.




also forgot to mention, anything slow by sun ra, the album lanquidity has some great examples of this.on an unrelated note, sun ra is also great mushroom music.




......janis joplins version of summertime is also a good one...oof...this is never gonna end..


----------



## NeighborhoodThreat

levictus said:


> I am sure this was posted before, but whatever:
> 
> Velvet Underground - Heroin
> 
> Back when I still fucked, I would always put this song on as I was having my first line. This song will always be etched in my memory.



This is still on my "opiate playlist"

Can't forget:

Stone Temple Pilots - Dead and Bloated


----------



## maxalfie

Comfortably Numb by Pink Floyd. 'No Rain' by Blind Melon is a favourite to listen to while high even if it's not connected to opiates its still a great chilled out song.


----------



## Percodeth

pour some sugar on me "deff lepard"


----------



## thePodFreak

Juno Reactor - God is God....in fact a lot of Juno Reactor songs - Nitrogen Part 1, Komit...


----------



## Percodeth

Ecstasy song by DJ Tiësto


----------



## panic in paradise

Cocteau Twins - Pink Orange Red 

María Callas - Puccini "Vissi d'arte" (Act.II Tosca) 
^load up 'till 1:23


----------



## LogicSoDeveloped

Comfortably Numb is definitely a good one


----------



## belarki

I really like Portishead, Lamb, Massive Attack, Tricky, Aphex Twin's Ambient Works, Air, Faithless, etc whilst on the nod


----------



## panic in paradise

Factrix - Thin Line 
i search like hell for their albums, and reccomend others into that sort of _early gritty industrial atmospheric_ type stuff do the same!


skinny puppers - rash reflection
^_kinda ringer* friendly, IMterribleE_


Black Tape for a Blue Girl - Wings tattered, fallen 
under water


----------



## panic in paradise

*ryuichi sakamoto - the garden of poppies*


----------



## NeighborhoodThreat

LogicSoDeveloped said:


> Comfortably Numb is definitely a good one



I remember reading in interviews with Roger Waters, he talked about how that song was about using benzos to stay "numb" during concerts, even though _The Wall_ film clearly makes references to it being about heroin.


----------



## piebald

heeeheeeheee..i used to think snorting vicodin and passing a blunt was fun..when i was like 18 and listening to this..
BLUUE FLOWWERRRSSS-it remindes me of when snorting one vicodin and smoking pot was like "serious biddness" -cant hate on dr. O/kool keith still love the dude

<iframe width="420" height="345" src="http://www.youtube.com/embed/V9VYzNUXGDA" frameborder="0" allowfullscreen></iframe>


----------



## panic in paradise

Minimal Man - Heaven Lies 
&&& at the moment indeED - with a 2 paper Rizla - pur_r_fect~_O_
_

might as well get into it..._
*;-)*


----------



## jeffsleep

Another just came to mind, not about opiates but very nice to nod off to. Lovely coffin by Lonesome Wyatt and the holy spooks. great band in general..


----------



## treezy z

big moe - city of syrup
big moe - codeine fiend
big moe - purple stuff
big moe - barre baby
big moe - sippin codeine
lil wayne - i feel like dying
lil wyte - oxy cotton
paul wall - sittin sideways


----------



## panic in paradise

^
haha - no shit huh?
almost forgot my Skrew tapes...
DJ Screw - Pimp Tha Pen Feat. Lil' Keke 

Gitane Demone - Living on a Velvet


----------



## Bill

Radiohead - In Limbo


----------



## Ceramic_Cat

true faith by new order


----------



## Pindar

John Coltrane "Giant Steps" and I recommend everyone to see the video, It will blow your mind:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2kotK9FNEYU

And Shining's "Förtvivlan, Min Arvedel"

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KSNLnDH6tjA&feature=player_embedded


----------



## bighouse911

stranglers golden brown no? always makes me think hmmmm heroin sounds nice lol. then i snap back to reality hehe


----------



## Miss Hollywood

Happiness Is A Warm Gun- The Beatles

One of the greatest songs about heroin ever written.


----------



## Tude

Anything Alice in Chains. Anything Mad Season. 

Specific songs:
"Crack Hitler" Faith No More
"I Got You" Stone Temple Pilots
"Opiate" Tool
"Pool Shark" Sublime
"Hurt" Nine Inch Nails
"Medicine Man" Pantera
"Heart Shaped Box" Nirvana
"Dancing Days" Led Zeppelin
"Wind Below" Rage Against the Machine


----------



## Scratchnsniff

The Pixies-wave of mutilation
The pixies-where is my mind
Nirvana-dumb
Nirvana-all apologies
The velvet underground-heroin
Lou reed-heavenly arms
Ray Charles-lets go get stoned
Sid Vicious- my way
Marcys playground-opium
The violent femmes-kiss off
The violent femmes-good feeling
The libertines-what katie did
The libertines-horrowshow
Pete Doherty-sheepskin tearaway
Sugar man-sixto rodriguez(used in the movie Candy)
Theirs so many more I cant think of but here are a few that I like to listen to while on the nod


----------



## Stacianica

Mazzy Starr and Portishead...the voices of Heroin.


----------



## YourLiege

*Soundgarden "Burden In My Hand"*

Hey All! 

I love this song and it's obvious that it's about shooting dope. I've listened carefully and this is my take on Cornell's lyrics...

"Follow me into the desert..." - I believe he's talking about the part of your forearm/under elbow region where hair doesn't usually grow...

"Down below the truth is lying beneath the river bed" - I believe this "riverbed" is the vein...

"Now quench yourself and drink the water that flows below her head" or is it "from over head"? - I believe he's saying shoot the dope...

"Ohhhhhhhhh Noooooo..." That's the nodding phase...

"I shot my love today..." OBVIOUS

"Kill your health and kill yourself and kill everything you love" - It seems whenever a grunge rocker is singing about "killing" it's usually about using heroin...

"If you live you will fall to pieces and suffer with my ghost" - Obviously, shooting heroin makes everything fall to pieces and suffering ensues and he's saying he's already way too far gone..

One thing may be you folks can help me with is the part when he says....
"The moon is glued to a picture of heaven where all the little pigs have..." Does he say "Have god" or "Have gone" and what the hell is he talking about here?!?!

Anyways, I love Soundgarden, love AIC, love The Pixies, etc. Hopefully someone can help me understand that one quote. Thanks!!!!!!!

-YourLiegeLordC


----------



## Bill

I think your thread would be better suited in the _Best Opiate Songs_ thread.
You will most likely get more responses there from your post


----------



## heavyriffer

I read the first post and I don't care if people roll their eyes or whatever the songs I appreciate the most when on  Opiate(s) is Heavy Metal by sammy haggar, Never surrender by Saxon and again Burn by Deep purple why because those songs are awesome rocking heavy riffing and thats the way I feel on Opiates so it works out! haha


----------



## spacebound

all-time favorite

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yU7sUENatUU


----------



## J.Wallace

Every song is a great song when you're on Opiates.


----------



## BIGsherm7272

To be honest, I do not care for any music on opiates, it just does not sound as good to me or as interesting.


----------



## jg13

opium-marcy playground
atom heart mother-pink floyd
white rabbit- jefferson airplane.
 I always be nodding out to these songs


----------



## argentina420

Songs about them I'd have to say Comfortably numb, and I feel like dying. Songs while ON them I like all pink floyd, bob marley (or reggae in general) oddly enough (calmer) dubstep (deadmau5 ect)


----------



## Tryptamino

Numb - Portishead
Maybes (James Blake Remix) - Mount Kimbie
Zodiac Shit - Flying Lotus
Wen Uuu - Shlohmo
Midnight in a Perfect World - DJ Shadow
Everything in it's Right Place - Radiohead
Shenzhou - Biosphere
Computer Face/Pure Being - Flying Lotus
Kid A - Radiohead
Biscuit - Portishead

There's a bunch more, those are just the top ten played from my opiates playlist (that has 106 songs)


----------



## DexterMeth

Morphine - Cure For Pain
It's not about quitting.  It's about what happens every fucking morning.


----------



## eireann

http://youtube/damiendempsey/serious
number one: damien dempsey - serious..if you youtube it you will agree
number two: blur- beetlebum...even the americans would love that one
number three: rolling stones - sympathy for the devil....i always associated the historical events they song about in that song with opium


----------



## JoeTheStoner

pill'd out listening to The Caretaker smooth, mellow, old like 1920s or 30s old. sounds like a old phonograph playing old records in an ballroom. especially like the vinyl crackling and white noise hissing effect.


----------



## VanWeyden

Depeche Mode - Precious
John Frusciante -"To Record Water For Ten Days" Album
Nick Cave & The Bad Seeds 
Townes Van Zandt
Tool - "Lateralus" Album
A Prefect Circle - "Thirteenth Step" Album


----------



## DexterMeth

Morphine - I'm Free Now
Guess I should just say "Morphine".


----------



## Pagey

I was gonna say Comfortably Numb but then realized it's the first answer. I'm not very original.
Anything Pink Floyd though, really.


----------



## coelophysis

JoeTheStoner said:


> pill'd out listening to The Caretaker smooth, mellow, old like 1920s or 30s old. sounds like a old phonograph playing old records in an ballroom. especially like the vinyl crackling and white noise hissing effect.



Very interesting stuff. Thanks for this. I'll be checking out more of their stuff for sure.


----------



## DexterMeth

Scratchnsniff said:


> The Pixies-wave of mutilation
> The pixies-where is my mind


Why did you pick these?


----------



## xxxyyy

agents of oblivion - ash of the mind

i cannot think of another song that so perfectly captures the feel of an opiate high

oh and acid bath - pagan love song


----------



## DexterMeth

Anyone know that metal/rock song from the late 80s early 90s (?), where the guy keeps screaming "One last hit"?  I'm spacing out on it.


----------



## stardust.hero

ELO - Mr. Blue Sky
Bright Eyes - True Blue


----------



## PredatorVision

Here's a few I haven't seen posted yet:

Signed D.C. - Love
Codeine - Buffy St. Marie
The Pusher - Hoyt Axton
Eulogy to Lenny Bruce - Nico


----------



## Dre1990

Blur - Miss America


----------



## Tryptamino

Portishead - Numb


----------



## spacejunk

the only ones - another girl another planet:



pretty much the whole only ones' catalogue seems to deal with peter perrett's heroin addiction, but they are just such a fantastic band.
i think 'another girl, another planet' is one of the best songs ever written.


also, i haven't read this whole thread but i haven't seen these mentioned:

the stooges - open up and bleed

the birthday party - she's hit 

the beasts of bourbon - chase the dragon

johnny thunders and the heartbreakers - chinese rocks

the lemonheads - my drug buddy

the charlatans - codine


----------



## Ukiyo-e

My friend's favourite opiate album is Automatic Writing by Ataxia.

www.youtube.com/watch?v=l38s5LF5skU


----------



## xxxyyy

nice call on the birthday party track.


----------



## rules

i listen to brand new on opiates. all day err day.


----------



## maxalfie

'Mr Brownstone' by Guns 'n' Roses.


----------



## animalpee

Rufus Wainwright-Going to a Town
Pink Floyd- Wish You Were Here
Rolling Stones- Angie


----------



## KinoTheBlueElf

Lustmord said:


> "Never Let Me Down" - Depeche Mode



I looked that up, good song.


----------



## Disraeli_Beers

speedtrials245 said:


> Bright Eyes - Down in a Rabbit Hole



Damn good song. I believe it's about coke but a great nod song none the less.

When my girlfriend cheated on my when I was in Italy years ago and then dumped my ass when I got home I listened to that song on repeat, along with Goldmine Gutted. Actually all of Digital Ash in a Digital Urn


----------



## Disraeli_Beers

Songs about opiates (or that I perceive to be : ) ): 
Needle and the Damage Done-Neil Young
No Quarter-Led Zeppelin (guitar riff after intro drops on the listener like a plunger)
Coming up from Below-Edward Sharpe
Last Flowers-Radiohead ("you can offer me escape/you can offer me relief")
This is the Place-Red Hot Chili Peppers

    Song to nod to:
Sunday Morning-Velvet Underground
Pale Blue Dots-Thieving Irons
Goldmine Gutted-Bright Eyes
Hallelujah-Helio Sequence 
Nude-Radiohead
Solitude is Bliss-Tame Impala
Street Joy-White Denim
Silver City-Ghostland Observatory

anything by Beach House
Definitely Shoegaze lol


----------



## Herbal~Jah

The Velvet Underground - Sunday Morning

Or one of those really chill and 'backgroundy' music songs on that last 3 disk box set they released with a lot of their "bootlegs" that were GOOD. one song on their i used to listen to all the time


----------



## Disraeli_Beers

shannonsensimilla said:


> "Lost art of murder" by Pete doherty/babyshambles


 
Totally forgot about Babyshambles, especially that song. Fantastic album, definitely oped out


----------



## VanWeyden

The Killers - When You Were Young. Relationship song in the first place, but totally applicable on opiates imo.


----------



## AminoAcid

This used to be by far my favourite song to listen to while high on opiates:


----------



## treezy z

as a sub-thread discussion, do you like "heroin" off the velvet underground and nico or rock n roll animal better?


----------



## It's a Good Day

I would go with Mr Brownstone
But I have a question.
Is AICs Rooster about dope?


----------



## MrGrunge

^ "Rooster" is about Jerry Cantrell's uncle's experiences in Vietnam.

Pretty much any song written by Layne Staley is about dope, though.


----------



## escape20

The xx - Swept Away
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4PT4KT_BXGA

The xx - Angels
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_nW5AF0m9Zw (great video also)

Anything by the xx is great when your in a deep nod. Also, Beach House is good opiate music too. Dream-pop is probably my favorite genre to listen to when im high on opie's.

Big Sean ft. Juicy J - Experimental (great shit to listen to when your coming up on a large dose of Oxy)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hQO36Ca8z9I

This is just some new recent shit that i've been playing when i'm nodding. Some old favorites include AIC, Sublime, Slightly Stoopid, Three 6 Mafia, Lil Wyte, Rolling Stones, Pink Floyd, and of course the Doors.


----------



## Pissangel

"Taste the Pain" - Red Hot Chili Peppers. Ultimate for heroin withdrawal.


----------



## cxsx

Rolling Stones - Waiting on a friend 
Aer - Medina
Aer - What you need 
Aer - The feel i bring
Gucci ft. Rocko - Plain Jane 
Big Lurch - Texas 
Slightly Stoopid - Don't stop 
The Pack - Milky way


----------



## laynes_lives_in_me

Junkhead-Alice in Chains
Heroin Jesus-Andrew Hand


----------



## DrinksWithEvil




----------



## Sister_M0rphine




----------



## cxsx

i know this isnt Non-electronic, but im on a bit of a binge and it's amazing!


----------



## h4ter

Lustmord said:


> "Never Let Me Down" - Depeche Mode



You are awesome! Love listening to DM when high.


----------



## ConfirmPassword

civic429 said:


> "I feel like dying" by Lil Wayne



Lil Wayne.. really?


----------



## ConfirmPassword

Try lounge music. Sounds weird, but it goes perfectly.. Artists such as Bonobo, and Thievery Corporation.

Just, LISTEN TO THIS..


----------



## ConfirmPassword

VanWeyden said:


> The Killers - When You Were Young. Relationship song in the first place, but totally applicable on opiates imo.



No.


----------



## Crashing

Elliott Smith - Bled White http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=elWEQzv5sXY

Silver Jews - Random Rules http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eNBc3J3GEzk

Bright Eyes - Devil in the Details http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=b08Z5uVL38s

Bright Eyes - Easy/Lucky/Free http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RozuwUlX7MI

True shit.


----------



## merkwürdig

soul to squeeze-red hot chili peppers


----------



## VanWeyden

*Depeche Mode - Precious*


----------



## Wolfmans_BrothEr

10 years - wasteland

Def doesn't glorify opiates, more like the opposite. Lead singer wrote it about his cousin (brad renfro) a few years b4 he passed. Dope song tho


----------



## 815

"The Great Below" -NIN
"Pushit" (Salival) - TOOL


815


----------



## Dre1990

Kino - Kukushka


----------



## motherofearth

Obvious much?


----------



## lonewolf05

Tool - Opiate, RHCP - Under the bridge, The entire "thirteenth step" album by A Perfect Circle, just about anything from Godsmack's first 3 albums, Mr. Brownstone - GNR


----------



## Benjo Diazepine

Oxycontin Blues by Steve Earle.


----------



## plmar

There's something about this song, or this video. I don't know...


----------



## immure

PriestTheyCalledHim said:


> Most of the songs off of Siamese Dream or Melancholy and the Infinite Sadness both by the Smashing Pumpkins.
> I usually put those albums on when I was on opiates and when I used them.



try gish on lucy or dxm  ,time it so when bury me comes in youll will have an orgasm. wish i could try soma...peace


----------



## Crashing

Silver Jews - Random Rules 

"In 1984, i was hospitalized for apporoachin' perfection."     - wow


----------



## Gyrospeck

The Beatles - Doctor Robert
The Beatles - I'm Only Sleeping
The Beatles - Lucy in the Sky with Diamonds
The Beatles - Girl
The Beatles - Happiness Is A Warm Gun
The Beatles - A Day In The Life
Grandmaster Flash - White Lines
Eagles - Hotel California
Eric Clapton - Cocaine
Marcy Playground - Poppies
Marcy Playground - Opium
Musical Youth - Pass The Dutchie
Immortal Technique - Peruvian Cocaine
John Lennon - Cold Turkey
Morphine - Cure For Pain
Morphine - The Other Side
Jefferson Airplane - White Rabbit
The Rolling Stones - Mother's Little Helper
The Rolling Stones - Sister Morphine
Steve Earle - Oxycontin Blues
The Velvet Underground - Heroin
Warren Zevon - Carmelita


----------



## Crashing

Gyrospeck, you consider The Beatles - 'Lucy in the Sky with Diamonds' to be an opiate song? Jeez..


----------



## ReggieTheCat

I have some good ones...

Perfect Day by Lou Reed 
Heroine by Blonde Redhead
The Bank by Emily Haines and the Soft Skeleton
Stormy High by Black Mountain
Junkie's Promise by Sonic Youth
Monster Hospital by Metric
Heroin by Velvet Underground


----------



## theTwiliteKid

You all GOT to listen to Joseph Arthur!! 

Then there's this one that Ben Harper covers, I happen to like it better than the original:






Not a huge Dave Mathews fan, but he was a big ol junkie before he hit it big:






Oh man
Oh how I wish I didn't smoke
Or drink to reason with my head

But sometimes this thick confusion
Grows until I cannot bear it at all
Needle to the vein
Needle to the vein
Take this needle from my vein my friend
I said

My head won't leave my head alone
And I don't believe it will
Until I'm dead and gone


----------



## grace/wastelands

Peter Doherty: "Sheepskin Tearaway" sample lyric: "All covered with scars, and full of heroin..." direct and to the point   beautiful song 
Babyshambles: "There She Goes"
Babyshambles: "Gang of Gin"
Libertines: "Can't Stand Me Now"
Libertines: "Skag & Bone Man"
Elliott Smith: entire self-titled album, and various songs from his other albums, such as "Fond Farewell to a Friend", "High Times", etc.


----------



## redchris

NJ2NYC2NJ said:


> FUUUUUCK
> 
> I clicked on this thread _just so that i could post_ *Spiritualized* - and you beat me by a post!
> 
> i'll just name a single song, since it was my most recent "opiate song"
> 
> "Lay Back in the Sun ['Electric Mainline' EP Version]" - Spiritualized



Jason Pearce's first band Spacemen 3 is even greater to listen to on opiates imho.  'The Perfect Prescription' documents the whole process in the most beautiful, blissed out way I've ever heard.


----------



## 'medicine cabinet'

Not really songs about dope, but some stuff iiked to listen to whilst high.Needle in they hay- elliot smith
True faith- new order (lot of other new order songs actually, bizarre love triangle, temptation, blue monday.           Suzanne-weezer.                                        The church-under the milkyway tonight.                                                         Perfect day, sweet jane-lou reed.             And believe it or not dieselboy lol


----------



## thattoh

HMS Fable, a classic album by a band from Liverpool. Check out pull together, streets of kenny, Cornish town, Daniella.


----------



## MikeOekiM

Cracker - Low


----------



## Bill

Old blues, soul, and r&b are good for nodding face
Used to listen to a lot of Radiohead smacked out too, especially Amnesiac and Hail to the Thief


----------



## malakaix

Might of been posted already..

But anything by 'The XX'.. vocals and melody are just so warm and dreamy


----------



## 'medicine cabinet'

Old 70s soul music is great to hear when youre high, so soulful and relaxing, al green, the drifters, curtis mayfield,


----------



## Nattychile

ConfirmPassword said:


> Try lounge music. Sounds weird, but it goes perfectly.. Artists such as Bonobo, and Thievery Corporation.
> 
> Just, LISTEN TO THIS..



This was fkn brilliant, sir.

Lately I've been listening to King Loser, they sound like Sonic Youth + Surf Music + Heroin:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2TSZGHbSgBg


----------



## motherofearth

One of my favorites on the nod:


----------



## Bill

^ Dude that is an all time classic by all means
How could someone not have there heart strings pulled while listening to it...


----------



## Olyn

"Understand Me Now", "Evening Sun", and "Finally Moving" by Pretty Lights come to mind.


----------



## SuperDope

Carmelita, by: Warren Zevon

I hear Mariachi static on my radio 
And the tubes they glow in the dark 
BUT YOU'RE THERE in Ensenada 
And I'm STUCK here in Echo Park

Carmelita hold me tighter
I think I'm sinking down 
And I'm all strung out on heroin
On the outskirts of town

Well, I'm sittin' here playing solitaire
With my pearl-handled deck 
The county won't give me no more methadone 
And they cut off your welfare check

Carmelita hold me tighter 
I think I'm sinking down 
And I'm all strung out on heroin 
On the outskirts of town

Every time I hear the sirens wail
You know I almost have the heart attack
And her b-big samoan boyfriend says he's gonna 
Come and break my back

Carmelita hold me tighter 
I think I'm sinking down 
And I'm all strung out on heroin 
On the outskirts of town

Well, I pawned my Smith-Corona
And I went to meet my man
He hangs out down on Alvarado Street 
By the Pioneer chicken stand

Carmelita hold me tighter 
I think I'm sinking down 
And I'm all strung out on heroin 
On the outskirts of town 

Carmelita hold me tighter 
I think I'm sinking down 
And I'm all strung out on heroin

More lyrics: http://www.lyricsmode.com/lyrics/w/warren_zevon/


----------



## Ninae

Anything that relates to love/bliss. I'd suggest some classical music. Like "Air" or "Morning Mood".

Or maybe "Live Forever", celebratory music.


----------



## zombiedemilo

I'll be honest ....I only read back a couple pages so I don't know if these were covered.
Rancid - Dopesick Girl, Out Come.   
The Wolves, etc.

HIM- Killing Loneliness

Etta James - At Last (at least it is for me)

Down - the whole NOLA album

RHCP- Anything from Stadium Arcadium is excellent to boot up to or wd on. It just has that vibe.

I'm sure I'll think of more when my head clears. Lol.


----------



## Jean-Paul

i haven't been on opiates but sthng tells me


----------



## Psychonomic




----------



## BlueHues

I like this band a lot....


----------



## hydroazuanacaine

_Princess Chelsea_ in general, but some of her songs are my exact definition of what OP is looking for...

"Goodnight Little Robot Child"

"And I love Her"

"Machines of Loving Grace"

"Your Woman"


she chills me out on bad mornings during my commute to work.


----------



## pk.




----------



## motherofearth

SuperDope said:


> Carmelita, by: Warren Zevon
> 
> I hear Mariachi static on my radio
> And the tubes they glow in the dark
> BUT YOU'RE THERE in Ensenada
> And I'm STUCK here in Echo Park
> 
> Carmelita hold me tighter
> I think I'm sinking down
> And I'm all strung out on heroin
> On the outskirts of town
> 
> Well, I'm sittin' here playing solitaire
> With my pearl-handled deck
> The county won't give me no more methadone
> And they cut off your welfare check
> 
> Carmelita hold me tighter
> I think I'm sinking down
> And I'm all strung out on heroin
> On the outskirts of town
> 
> Every time I hear the sirens wail
> You know I almost have the heart attack
> And her b-big samoan boyfriend says he's gonna
> Come and break my back
> 
> Carmelita hold me tighter
> I think I'm sinking down
> And I'm all strung out on heroin
> On the outskirts of town
> 
> Well, I pawned my Smith-Corona
> And I went to meet my man
> He hangs out down on Alvarado Street
> By the Pioneer chicken stand
> 
> Carmelita hold me tighter
> I think I'm sinking down
> And I'm all strung out on heroin
> On the outskirts of town
> 
> Carmelita hold me tighter
> I think I'm sinking down
> And I'm all strung out on heroin
> 
> More lyrics: http://www.lyricsmode.com/lyrics/w/warren_zevon/



A classic, by all means.


----------



## JoeTheStoner




----------



## JoeTheStoner

on one, sweatin, scratching mah nose. bumpin...






to me sounds like a soundtrrack to harry and marion's love =)


----------



## GodandLove




----------



## VanWeyden

*Townes Van Zandt - Flying Shoes*

and recently *Queens Of The Stone Age - ...Like Clockwork*


----------



## GodandLove




----------



## China Rider

i've been whoring these guys out
but god damn does this song spell out opiate use, and the dueling metalic slide guitar riffs throughout the song is a good representation of an opiate  nod 


> Give me some fire, and a piece of glass
> Hear that train, floatin' past
> On feathered tracks, with helium wheels
> Ain't no coal, ain't no steel
> 
> Chorus:
> *Opium, won't you smile on my brain
> Flowers and fog, you've got me feeling no pain
> It's 8:00 AM, not a quarter past 3:00
> Flowers and fog, you've gotta set me free*
> 
> Deja vu, all over again
> You wanna be my pal, my best-est friend
> Hear that train, screamin' past
> Out of control and off the tracks
> 
> Chorus:
> 
> Rescue me, you've got to rescue me
> Rescue me, you've got to rescue me
> Rescue me, you've got to rescue me
> Rescue me, you've gotta set me free
> 
> Chorus:
> 
> *Fast asleep, quick to die
> Seen 'em go in the blink of an eye
> Long white line, tied to the tracks
> Little white lie, no looking back*


----------



## Tommyboy

This is a cover of the song 'Carmelita' performed by the former bassist of the band _Coheed and Cambria._






If you know about Mic Todd then you know how appropriate it was that he sang it rather than the regular lead singer of the band.  Mic was arrested for robbing a pharmacy (he did so by strapping something to his chest that he claimed to be a bomb) so was known to be an opiate addict.  He did the song very well, and the crowd participation was pretty funny.  

Unfortunately he is currently battling cancer and it has spread so it's not looking good for him.  He pissed away much of his savings in some obvious ways, and now the medical bills are stacking up making him resort to fundraising.


----------



## LSDiesel

I love to nod to anything by the Supremes, but "where did our love go" has a special place in my heart.


----------



## Tryptamino

Just put on the "Tago Mago" record from Can on next time you spike up. Great fucking album.


----------



## Capt Quaalude

stevie ray  , need I say more
and velvet underground


----------



## jackie jones

Buddy Holly - Love is Strange

Percy Sledge - When a Man Loves a Woman

No, no... wait...

Sinead O'Connor - Nothing Compares to you


----------



## JoeTheStoner

feelin good az f' right now, jammin screw.


----------



## Fire&Water

Porcupine Tree: "Half-Light"


----------



## JoeTheStoner




----------



## BlueSaffron

Led Zep's Bring It On Home makes me think of fixing H:

_Baby, baby... I'm gonna bring it on home to you.
I've got my ticket, I've got that load. Got up, gone higher, all aboard.
Take my seat, right way back. ooh yeah. Watch this train roll down the track.
I'm gonna bring it on home, Bring it on home to you.
Watch out, watch out... _


----------



## hunter1

Mmm.. Opiates.

opiate night playlist;

- Gabriel (Lamb)
- H (Tool) * Granted not specifically about heroin or any drug regardless of the title but more about the relationship to X.  "Considerately Killing me".... sure fits
- Nutshell (AIC) bit depressing though...
- Goldern Brown (The stranglers) Obvious heroin lyric even to a 16 year old who still believes in Santa
-13th Step, entire album (APC)
-Rev 20:20 (Pucifer)
-You know you're right (Nirvana)
-Moon Safari (Air)
-Angel, Teardrop (Massive Attack)
-Perfect Day ( Lou Reed)
-Sister Morphine (Rolling Stones)
-Hotel California (Eagles) "You can check out any time you like but you can never leave"
-From the sea & life is better with you (Eskimo Joe)

could go on forever... Are we being functionally high?, Bomb treat "stoned" or just songs that remind us of Opiates...

-


----------



## JoeTheStoner

hunter1 said:


> could go on forever... Are we being functionally high?, Bomb treat "stoned" or just songs that remind us of Opiates...


OP left it pretty open. i only post when im on one and listening to something that seems fitting, like atm...


----------



## stormcharger

I love listening to korn and a tribe called quest when Im on opiates


----------



## JoeTheStoner

^interesting... two very different. turnt up or electric relaxation

atm on repeat =)


----------



## JoeTheStoner

leaning like a kickstand


----------



## JoeTheStoner

loved bumping this when it was warm, but as one bl'er once said... "it's never too hot to feel the warmth"


----------



## thelonelystoner

Albums I would listen to mostly or exclusively while enjoying a nod/relaxing opiate high, some I find to be objectively enjoyable, some that are just attached to my history and may be found enjoyable by someone else looking for new music:

Codeine - The White Birch (Obscure but influential early-90's slowcore band, with a distant, faint, yet oceanic and grandiose sound without being overdone)

Mazzy Star - So Tonight That I Could See (Early 90's psychedelic indie/shoegaze that just induces feelings of love and instrumentally goes perfect with the pace of nodding off, especially the glow after an IV rush)

NOTHING - Downward Years To Come (Released in 2012, a young shoegaze band that I would describe as sounding like Slowdive but heavier. The last track on this EP, "The Rites of Love and Death" is one of the most euphoric and pleasant tracks I've heard in a really long time.)

Mineral - The Power Of Failing (Second-wave emo from the mid 90's that doesn't really strike as "opiate music" but that I fell in love with when I was going through depression and binging on Opana in high school.)

Empire! Empire! (I Was A Lonely Estate) - What It Takes To Move Forward (Modern "emo revival" that is definitely not written by anyone who has anything to do with opiates, but that is very minimal, very deep, and very emotional across the whole spectrum, for those highs when you're just overwhelmed with emotion.)

Beat Happening - You Turn Me On (80's lo-fi indie pop from the Northwest that shaped and influenced many bands that followed, even to this day. Their music is quirky, adolescent, simple, and just makes you feel good. It's definitely good for a day out after doing some oxycodone or something, music for an energetic and lively opiate experience.)

Cloakroom - ∞ (New band on Run For Cover records, an interesting blend of 90's emo, slowcore, doom, shoegaze, and straight up rock. I wish I had the chance to listen to some of the parts of this album when I used to do opiates, now I'm forced on naltrexone and can't get high haha.)

Individual tracks you should check out for a perfect vibe when nodding:

Widowspeak - Gun Shy
Title Fight - Head in the Ceiling Fan
He is Legend - China White III
Slowdive - Machine Gun
Explosions in the Sky - Your Hand In Mine

I'm on my first opiate high in over 10 months, I somehow managed to override the naltrexone in my brain with a 2mg shot of hydromorphone, and even though I doubt anyone but maybe one or two people will check this music out I felt the need to contribute.


----------



## beetlebum

Best song about opiates IMO(no particular order):
End up dead- Cranford Nix
Heroin- Velvet Underground
Born to lose- Johnny thunders
Dead Flowers- Rolling stones
Sister Morphine- Stones
Carmelita- GG Allin
Too broke to overdose- Hellbound glory
This is not the first time( That I've let you down)- Christopher scum
Chinese Rocks- Johnny Thunders
Opium- Marcy playground(not my favourite band but pretty good song)
Opiu tea-Nick Cave and the bad seeds
Dopefiend- Smut peddlers
Run Run Run- Velvet Underground
Perfect day- Lou reed(rip)
Waiting around to die- Townes Van Zandt
People who died- Jim Caroll
Dirty Needles- Matt Pless
Moose the mooche- Charlie Parker

Best songs to listen to on opiates:
Wandering stars-portishead
sleep-dystopia
dopesmoker- sleep
At Giza-Om
anything by Sunn0)))
Jackie says- Mono
Heaven street- death in june
The bees made honey in the lions skull- Earth
Pharcyde- Drop
Anything by otis redding
summertime- Janis Joplin
Lanquidity-sun ra
Dopamine Kata- Greydon Square
I'm sure I could think of others but I gotta go feed my roomates dogs.

Edit: Some of these will only apply to people who enjoy punk music.


----------



## Blind Melon

any album by Pink Floyd of course

Pinback becomes enhanced because you can appreciate each layer individually as they contribute to the whole

Miles Davis 

Santana

Explosions in the Sky

God Speed You! Black Emporor

Neil Young's Psychedelic Pill album


----------



## RTrain

hunter1 said:


> Mmm.. Opiates.
> 
> opiate night playlist;
> 
> - Gabriel (Lamb)
> - H (Tool) * Granted not specifically about heroin or any drug regardless of the title but more about the relationship to X.  "Considerately Killing me".... sure fits
> - Nutshell (AIC) bit depressing though...
> - Goldern Brown (The stranglers) Obvious heroin lyric even to a 16 year old who still believes in Santa
> -13th Step, entire album (APC)
> -Rev 20:20 (Pucifer)
> -You know you're right (Nirvana)
> -Moon Safari (Air)
> -Angel, Teardrop (Massive Attack)
> -Perfect Day ( Lou Reed)
> -Sister Morphine (Rolling Stones)
> -Hotel California (Eagles) "You can check out any time you like but you can never leave"
> -From the sea & life is better with you (Eskimo Joe)
> 
> could go on forever... Are we being functionally high?, Bomb treat "stoned" or just songs that remind us of Opiates...
> 
> -



Of all the AIC songs that have to do with heroin addiction, Nutshell isn't actually one of them. Great song to listed to high, nonetheless, or when you are down and kicking. It does have some relevance to drug use, but in a less direct way than many of their songs, it deals with an issue that pushed Layne to addiction. Its about the loss of privacy and the media exploiting his life, part of that is him being well known for his struggle with addiction, but its more than just that. 

Also I know its a common speculation, but I don't believe Hotel California is related to heroin at all. First off, was anyone in the Eagles that deep into it to write a song about it. Don Henley denies it and says its just about the rich and famous living a glitzy life out in California, sure drug use is part of that, but its not a direct ode to heroin addiction like so many think. Aside from some lines that could be construed as related to heroin addiction/use (which you could do with a lot of songs that have nothing to do with it) there is no reason to believe its about heroin. Speculate all you want, but there is no proof and the song's writer comes out and clearly denies it, 

here is a direct quote from Henley, posted on Sognfacts.com: 

Don Henley in the London Daily Mail November 9, 2007 said: "Some of the wilder interpretations of that song have been amazing. It was really about the excesses of American culture and certain girls we knew. But it was also about the uneasy balance between art and commerce."

also 

On November 25, 2007 Henley appeared on the TV news show 60 Minutes, where he was told, "everyone wants to know what this song means." Henley replied: "I know, it's so boring. It's a song about the dark underbelly of the American Dream, and about excess in America which was something we knew about."


----------



## JoeTheStoner

[video=vimeo;35779000]http://vimeo.com/35779000[/video]


----------



## Stargazer

Mother Love Bone:

"Stargazer" "Chloe Dancer/Crown of Thorns" "Bone China"....and lots others mentioned on this thread, that are songs that are pleasant to listen to, which is what I'm going for at that time.  I love "The Needle and the Damage Done" by Neil Young, but listening while high, makes me incredibly sad.


----------



## Abject

Opiates


----------



## Stargazer

*Shit happens...especially hours previous on this thread*

I'm not a Morrissey fan, but like this song on my opiate playlist:


"Driving Your Girlfriend Home" by:Morrissey

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PEuC4jlQc-g


----------



## Mr.Scagnattie

One of my favorite songs, drug songs or otherwise.


----------



## thelonelystoner

beetlebum said:


> Best songs to listen to on opiates:
> Wandering stars-portishead
> sleep-dystopia
> dopesmoker- sleep
> At Giza-Om
> anything by Sunn0)))
> Jackie says- Mono
> Heaven street- death in june
> The bees made honey in the lions skull- Earth
> Pharcyde- Drop
> Anything by otis redding
> summertime- Janis Joplin
> Lanquidity-sun ra
> Dopamine Kata- Greydon Square
> I'm sure I could think of others but I gotta go feed my roomates dogs.
> 
> Edit: Some of these will only apply to people who enjoy punk music.



I never thought of any of these songs being anything to listen to on opiates, maybe when stoned, but dystopia, sleep, om, sunn0))) earth, and death in june are some greats, a band i was in just played our last show and we covered sleep by dystopia 
when i'm finally off of this cursed fucking vivitrol shot and i can bang a dilaudid again i'll have to see what it's like nodding off to earth or monoliths and dimensions, seems like it would be weird as fuck in a good way.


----------



## JoeTheStoner

feelin the list. the heavy stoner shit and drone, sure.... sometimes i l ike to just have something in the background that doesn't require attention just some sound and earth/sunn o))) for sure fits. tripped and listened to the bees made honey int he lions skull, remember it was a warm summer day and watched the pavement melt =)

got this track on with a nice buzz. love that bassline


----------



## Leegrow

Really has a deep depressing feel to it-


----------



## Tryptamino

Early modest mouse is always good on opiates IMO.


----------



## ziggo

Back when I used to do H I'd listen to this song often when I was injecting.


----------



## Mr.Scagnattie

I don't know if I've ever posted this but it's a great dope fiend song.


----------



## TheStarOnIR

(Chris Cornell) Temple of the Dog- Times Of Trouble 

*The lyrics certaintly steal the show. Cornell's wide vocal range complimented by the slow mysterious dark but still serene melody will have the J-Bird's quiver and the stone sober shiver. 

This tune is truly amazing! 

(I'm not a user but still love this song.) *

CHEERS!

When the spoon is hot
And the needle's sharp
And you drift away
I can hear you say
That the world in black
Is upon your back
And your body shakes
So you ditch away
And you close the shades

Don't try to do it
Don't try to kill your time
You might do it
Then you can't change your mind
You've got a hold on to your time
Till you break through these
Times of trouble

When you try to talk
And the words get hard
And they put you down
Don't you stay
Don't you ditch away

I saw you swinging
Swinging your mother's sword
I know you're playing but
Sometimes the rules get hard
But if somebody left you out on a ledge
If somebody pushed you over the edge
If somebody loved you and left you for dead
You got to hold on to your time till you break
Through these times of trouble


----------



## LSDiesel

ziggo said:


> Back when I used to do H I'd listen to this song often when I was injecting.



I KNOW where you are going with this.... but this song is SUPPOSED TO BE ABOUT E!!


----------



## JoeTheStoner

seems like it's been forever when in reality a lil under a month. i ain't selling my medication but i flip the script.

got this on repeat as i feel in the warmth


----------



## Kaboodill

YUSSSS this and Junkhead  



Mr.Scagnattie said:


> One of my favorite songs, drug songs or otherwise.


----------



## Andy A

"Sam Stone" by John Prine ,  "Carmalita" by Warren Zevon ,   "You're not my God" by Keith Urban,  "The needle and the damage done" by Neil Young


----------



## Monster36

G.G. Allin - Carmelita
Smut Peddlers - Inglewood Heroin Morning. 
Smut Peddlers - Do the Flop (which is in reference to od'ing on heroin I think)
Smut Peddlers - Shoot Dope
Smut Peddlers - Lennox Loner
Smut Peddlers - Mona From Pomona
Smut Peddlers - Methadone Clinic
Smut Peddlers - What The Heck (I got a neddle in my neck)
Smut Peddlers - Dope Fiend
Rancid - Dope Sick Girl
Rancid - Junkie Man 
Falling Sickness - I Like Drugs (Drugs in general)
NOFX - Whoops I OD'd (doesn't say it's about opiates but I like to think it is)
NOFX - Copedendaence Day (good drug song)
NOFX - Cokie the Clown (good drug song)
NOFX - I've Become a Cliche (good drug song)
NOFX - She didn't lose her baby


----------



## Bill

This was one of my favs nodding face
Radiohead - In Limbo


----------



## JoeTheStoner

this will probably be takin down, but i'll fix the link cause everyone should hear this shit.






I CAN FEEL IT IN MY LOINS


----------



## JackiePeyton

Trippy but just as much opiated feeling IMHO

[video=youtube_share;XGuMa0TBa40]http://youtu.be/XGuMa0TBa40[/video]


----------



## RiskiiMadness

Definitely Lou Reed - Perfect Day... It's the best opiate song ever, and I'm a rap person lol


----------



## JoeTheStoner




----------



## JackiePeyton

Almost need like an index of these songs that is able to be searched, there are so many. Any librarians out there?


----------



## SuperHans68

JackiePeyton said:


> Almost need like an index of these songs that is able to be searched, there are so many. Any librarians out there?



This thread must continue! My favourite is basically anything buy electric youth, they did two songs on the film drive with gosling(think real human bean) BUT THEY DONT HAVE AN ALBUM ZOMG, but its coming out next month and the teaser track so awesome.

I DEMAND MORE NOD SONGS


----------



## JoeTheStoner




----------



## JackiePeyton

IF any are repeats, quanto lo siento
[video=youtube_share;1otngu-8dL0]http://youtu.be/1otngu-8dL0[/video] gives the Neil Young version a run for its money

[video=youtube_share;xh-5FI21s6M]http://youtu.be/xh-5FI21s6M[/video]


----------



## JackiePeyton

[video=youtube_share;MbhFfFyZQbA]http://youtu.be/MbhFfFyZQbA[/video]

Try BOC, all nostalgic and stuffs
[video=youtube_share;dQEmaj9C6ko]http://youtu.be/dQEmaj9C6ko[/video]


----------



## Ninae

I might have said it before, but I think "Big in Japan" is a good metaphor for that. It kind of makes you have to make you face up to the silliness of it all and is really quite tragic.


----------



## lightofmeaning

This song always takes me to/keeps me in that place.


----------



## JackiePeyton

Anyone put this up? God I hope I didn't already. My brain is fried. 
[video=youtube_share;4cB4tNMeAos]http://youtu.be/4cB4tNMeAos[/video]


----------



## Spideronthewall

Retrogression - Tech Nine  its actually about molly and weed but. It suits my feelings when using and cuts deep a bit while I get high, I used to play it everytime I set up when I first started IVing


----------



## ComfortablyNumb95

The only one that comes to my mind is she's like Heroin by System of a down.
Selling ass for heroin. Ass!
Selling ass for heroin. Ass!


----------



## VitamaN

"h"  - tool


----------



## aroma borealis

The Forged Prescriptions album by Spacemen 3 -- it's on youtube.


----------



## Ninae

Pretty convinced the verses in this song are about Heroin addiction now. Songs about drugs are often written in code and it could easily be described as a song about depression. But that kind of hopeless despair, feeling of being lost, and overwhelmed with troubles is usually connected to drugs.

Though I'm sure no one thought of it like that at the time. They probably just listened to the chorus and thought it was about how the sun shines on TV. It just sounds like a happy popsong superficially, cleverly done.


----------



## Smoky

Perfect Day

- Lou Reed


----------



## Ninae

Rock music is just one big commercial for drugs, isn't it really? Or that's a big part of it. You can hardly find a band who hasn't written a song about drugs, unless they're Jesus rockers.


----------



## norm4n

Don't know if it's already in here. This is my favourite opiod song, because that's exactly how it feels


----------



## 3xplicit

lil wyte- oxycontin


----------



## Erikmen

Movie themes, silence..


----------



## Enfant terrible

*i had a great evening with this thread. thank you all! ^^opiate/greatest hits^^

here some of my favorites...

judy henske - love henry
chris watson - sleeping in warm air ( like travelling, but staying at home)
thurston moore - elegy for all the dead rock stars ( long piece, wait for it to kick in)
nick cave - 500 miles (a nice version of this song)

take care all!*


----------



## Ilove2nod

Any Alice in Chains song! Especially the album dirt! best A.I.C. album imo... but I love them all.


----------



## Tacoma

Sooo many Alice in chains songs or anything layne staley really try looking up... Alice In chains-junkhead   Alice in chains-godsmack.  Alice in chains-sickman Alice in chains-frogs Alice in chains-sludge factory. Mad season-wake up  mad season -artificial red.    And that's just too name a few


----------



## Leegrow

Anything by Kid Cudi


----------



## mabzie55

Anything by Tool. 100%


----------



## mabzie55

Leegrow said:


> Anything by Kid Cudi



Wat.

Nah.


----------



## undercontrol123

"Prescription/Oxymoron" - ScHoolboy Q

"Drug Ballad" - Eminem

"That Smell" - Lynyrd Skynyrd

"Nobody's Home" - Pink Floyd


----------



## pierrat

Anything Chris Cornell sings


----------



## mabzie55

But seriously, Tool.

Everything about tool just "sounds" opiate.

This thread isn't about lyrics about opiates or what you like to listen to on opiates.
I think a lot of people are missing that point.

It's about what "best mimics, represents, or recreates the effects of Opiates"


----------



## Leegrow

mabzie55 said:


> But seriously, Tool.
> 
> Everything about tool just "sounds" opiate.
> 
> This thread isn't about lyrics about opiates or what you like to listen to on opiates.
> I think a lot of people are missing that point.
> 
> It's about what "best mimics, represents, or recreates the effects of Opiates"



That particular Kid Cudi song i posted was a bad example. And yes Tool has great opiate songs, if you're still listening to Tool in 2014..

Mac Miller's new shit is all heavily drug influenced.


----------



## ComfortablyNumb95

mabzie55 said:


> But seriously, Tool.
> 
> Everything about tool just "sounds" opiate.
> 
> This thread isn't about lyrics about opiates or what you like to listen to on opiates.
> I think a lot of people are missing that point.
> 
> It's about what "best mimics, represents, or recreates the effects of Opiates"


Dunno, Tool remind me more of dissociatives for that mystical vibe they have. Or maybe that's because I used to drink cough syrup and having a blast listening to lateralus 

As for opiates songs/albums, Souvlaki by Slowdive anyone?


----------



## JackiePeyton

These guys have to be on opiates. Jerry Stahl was shooting tons of dope while doing ALF. Makes me wonder how many of these kids show people are soooo high. Gotta be. I would, though I love this song. 

[video=youtube_share;-v2x3240UPM]http://youtu.be/-v2x3240UPM[/video]


----------



## Erikmen

Yep, I guess having that many colors in a video might be fun to watch.


----------



## Soulgasm

great nodsong


----------



## Kevlarrrrr

Gooey by Glass Animals

It's pure magic


----------



## Psychonauticunt

A bunch of Tool stuff
Rolling Stones
Truckfighters


----------



## jspun

"3 Days" and "I Would For You" by Janes Addiction.

"I Know You Ryder" ,"Loser" and "Bird Song"  by Grateful Dead


----------



## ThinWhiteDuke23

Sister Morphine and Dead Flowers by The Rolling Stones.


----------



## JoeTheStoner

hand me a cigarette dawg, it got me feelin crazier than a mothafucka


----------



## rm-rf

https://youtu.be/BV9hyyCAfaU?t=25m55s

Deftones | White Pony | Knife Party


----------



## JoeTheStoner

moovin like its turtle time


----------



## liftedgift

Dead Meadow has always had that opiate/psychedelic feel


----------



## hydromorphone91

I feel fantastic- Jonathan Colton
addicted - lil whyte


----------



## T. Calderone

Might have been mentioned already- Cracker "Low" my fave opiate tune.


----------



## gibby_420




----------



## gibby_420




----------



## OsamaBeenNoddin

Yep Heroin by Velvet Underground is definitely my favorite opiate song, right along with Junkhead by Alice in Chains


----------



## Bella Figura

Heroin or Sister Ray by VU, always seemed to fit the mood!

Maybe Golden Brown - Stranglers and Another Girl, Another Planet - Only ones

Neil Young - Needle & damage done

Stooges - Pinpoint eyes


----------



## JahSEEuS

Didn't read all the pages, but it wasn't on the front and it's not on this one, so I'm suggesting Opium by moe.  






I'm at work so can't check how the sound quality is on that video, but it should do the trick..


----------



## Jabberwocky

listen to Alice in Chains - JUNKHEAD! 

its killer.. esp. for us dope fiends.


----------



## Stormis

This is my favorite songs about dope.
The Delinquents
"Pretty Dope Fiend"
[video]https://youtu.be/CBm_DD7Izd4      [/video]


----------



## suzieq70s

This is an old song and I'm getting to be an old lady (well not that old yet lol) 

I am a rock by Simon and garfunkel

If you don't know it Google the lyrics. Beautiful song


----------



## spacejunk

^ that's interesting - i'd never considered that interpretation.
Seems to me that listeners tend to project themes - especially drug themes, for some reason - onto songs.
Given the relationship that exists between popular music and intoxicants, i suppose this isn't surprising; and frankly, i think listeners' readings of song lyrics are often as valid as anything intended by the writer.

Was it Lou Reed that said "just because i wrote the song, doesn't mean i know what it means" (or words to that effect?)


----------



## suzieq70s

spacejunk said:


> ^ that's interesting - i'd never considered that interpretation.
> Seems to me that listeners tend to project themes - especially drug themes, for some reason - onto songs.
> Given the relationship that exists between popular music and intoxicants, i suppose this isn't surprising; and frankly, i think listeners' readings of song lyrics are often as valid as anything intended by the writer.
> 
> Was it Lou Reed that said "just because i wrote the song, doesn't mean i know what it means" (or words to that effect?)



I agree with you. 

I'm assuming you know that song. Back when I was using Percocet that's what I used it for and that's the feeling I achieved. Numb no feeling. No one could hurt me. I had no reason to cry and I felt no pain


----------



## spacejunk

Yeah, it's a good song - i grew up listening to them.
And i have to admit to having had a soft spot for Simon and Garfunkel when i was using opiates as well.
So dreamy, smooth, melodic.  I can totally relate to that 

I remember listening to their song "at the zoo" on acid once as well, and the melody and texture of the music and vocal harmonies really blew my mind.   Haha


----------



## Christ




----------



## bamos




----------



## Akbar Rabbitowitz

Junkies or ex-junkies will enjoy this introspective and oblique song from the Classic Era...which has not been mentioned in this thread yet. 

Red Balloon - Tim Hardin

Also covered by Small Faces, and others.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=as_vtFDWJVo


----------



## Sammieraie

Ok so seriously I wasn't even stoned one night and I listened to Title Fight's album Hyperview and it made me feel the same as if I was. Seriouuussllyyy check this out. I made an account just to post this... You won't regret it.


----------



## SKL

For a light 3 minute pop song, neither drug anthem nor cautionary tale, the Lemonheads' "Drug Buddy" (_It's A Shame About Ray_, 1992) provides a briefly but vividly sketched anecdote of junkie life, the sort of thing where, IMO anyway, if you've been there, you are instantly taken in, but yet the haunting refrain of "I'm too much with myself ... I wanna be someone else ..." leads the mind to the darker side of the life.


----------



## spacejunk

Absolutely - that's a classic, SKL.
I love Juliana Hatfield's vocals as well.  Great track.


----------



## sweetnothing27

"Sedated" and "Need some relief" - Lucid rivers


----------



## SKL

^ another Velvets fan, welcome.

'Sweet Nothing,' in fact, is a pretty good opiate song, musically and, although less explicitly, the case could be made that it's present in the lyrics too ....


----------



## Nj19

Grateful Dead - Help on the Way ... for when your nose is running, but you have the stuff to make it all better in your hand (but not in your vein, yet). 
The Black Crowes - Remedy 
I'll post some more as the occurr.


----------



## Stormis

Stumbled acorss this one yesterday. I love the tune.


----------



## Stormis

Opps, I fotgot to post the song
http://songtr.ee/song/12279/Charles-B.W/Walking-down-the-street-


----------



## Pibolar

Anything by Pity Sex really.

[video=youtube_share;A7qhrdOxaRc]http://youtu.be/A7qhrdOxaRc[/video]

[video=youtube_share;XC3r3Jc44LQ]http://youtu.be/XC3r3Jc44LQ[/video]


----------



## Magic_Dragon

oxycottin by lil wyte. also i have produced a rap song about weed called 'stoned' check it out www.soundcloud.com/dj-natedagreat


----------



## Amaraline

T. Calderone said:


> Might have been mentioned already- Cracker "Low" my fave opiate tune.


 Absolutely! Also, anything by Alice in Chains, but especially DIRT.


----------



## SKL




----------



## China Rider




----------



## SKL




----------



## StoneHappyMonday

China Rider said:


>




Medication - Spiritualized.

Almost anything by Jesus & Mary Chain.


----------



## Simple Hatred

The entire album " Souvlaki " by "Slowdive "


----------



## vision conquest

I did a search for this song in this thread and did not find it, maybe nobody will like it but it is one of my favourite opiate songs.

Sinead O'Connor - heroine

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=syOmtEyfbDMResult details


----------



## johnlesliemackie




----------



## SuperHans68

little know elliott smith song. Ive heard ALOT of songs about opiates. THIS PERFECTLY captures the feeling of opiates. Perfect to nod out to. But its also like many of his songs it has many feels.


----------



## thelung

anything by Morphine!!!


----------



## TRASHCANJ4LIFE

Happiness is a warm gun by the Beatles, pool shark by sublime,  voodoo by Godsmack, if I can think of anymore I'll come back and post them


----------



## WutDaddyIssues

Forgotten Rebels: Surfin on Heroin


----------



## JoeTheStoner

1970s "hairon flow" killa said it


----------



## JoeTheStoner

the man loves his roxi, just watch this LOL


----------



## Dr.Mambo

Velvet underground - heroin
Alice in chains - sludge factory
Sonic youth and cypres hill - I love you Mary Jane
Slowdive - Alison


----------



## Pibolar

SuperHans68 said:


> little know elliott smith song. Ive heard ALOT of songs about opiates. THIS PERFECTLY captures the feeling of opiates. Perfect to nod out to. But its also like many of his songs it has many feels.



Yes. I second this. Been listening to this particular song a lot lately.


----------



## isaaccain

pin point eyes by iggy and the stooges.

I'm pretty sure the whole song was improvised

I also like cod'ine by Buffy Sainte-Marie (surprisingly about heroin rather than codeine). A few big 60s bands did some pretty good covers of it. In order of least to most favourite: Janis Joplin (I don't like her cover), Quicksilver Messenger Service, The Litter, Donovan

Cold Turkey by John Lennon, about withdrawal from heroin, something I'm to young to have gone through

Needle in the Hay by Elliott Smith. Not a great song but it's about heroin, so

Ball and Biscuit by The White Stripes, just guessing but I think by 'ball' they mean speedball

There are so many, though, I could never list them all. Opiates are pretty popular with musicians, believe it or not


----------



## iLoveYouWithaKnife

voices- pagoda


----------



## ghostandthedarknes

opium Marcy playground


----------



## ShroomySatori

Not sure if these guys used much or at all as he was pretty secretive about his personal life, but it's def got the mellow opiate vibe. A lot of the lyrics are interpreted straightforwardly in songs and relate to addiction.


----------



## DriftingShade

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=r80HF68KM8g


----------



## vaginafruit

Dancing is Depressing-Attic Abasement (whole album)


----------



## Dnlpain

Five albums: Rolling Stones Their Majesties Request is all I remember... It was their psychedelic album. Idk but I love that album. Bob Marley; Exodus, Beatles; Abbey Road, & David Bowie; Low or Hunky Dory.
Play those all the way through over different times you listen to music, unless you are like we were a couple decades ago. We just loved dancing in the living room, or sitting there chillin out letting the music relax us. We'd talk too, do art, and read. Literally. NO tv When I was a teenager to about 24 years old. When my ex room mate moved out and the boyfriend was more serious maybe they didn't want my best friend all the time with us. To me, it was like having a sister, but glued to each other's hip! I still listen to music. My husband loved all kinds at least he said, so i played all kinds. He wasn't really into music, so , wow people change us it's crazy.


----------



## JoeTheStoner

a warm buzz on a warm day...


----------



## Mr. Metocin

JoeTheStoner said:


> a warm buzz on a warm day...



Dude in drag laying in a catacomb?  Not a coffin, too much peripheral space.  Looks like a body bag is under his head and above his right shoulder.

Ya its a dude.  Looks like he is wearing a dress?


----------



## Mr. Metocin

Dnlpain said:


> Five albums: Rolling Stones Their Majesties Request is all I remember... It was their psychedelic album. Idk but I love that album. Bob Marley; Exodus, Beatles; Abbey Road, & David Bowie; Low or Hunky Dory.
> Play those all the way through over different times you listen to music, unless you are like we were a couple decades ago. We just loved dancing in the living room, or sitting there chillin out letting the music relax us. We'd talk too, do art, and read. Literally. NO tv When I was a teenager to about 24 years old. When my ex room mate moved out and the boyfriend was more serious maybe they didn't want my best friend all the time with us. To me, it was like having a sister, but glued to each other's hip! I still listen to music. My husband loved all kinds at least he said, so i played all kinds. He wasn't really into music, so , wow people change us it's crazy.


Classic man.  right on!


----------



## Mr. Metocin

DeucalionAH said:


> One of my all-time favorites is 2x4 by blind melon. I tend to listen to a lot of their music while opiated. It seems that most of my other favorites have been mentioned but I'll throw out a few more:
> 
> 2x4-blind melon (i know i mentioned it)
> I'm not an Addict -K's Choice
> Pillmatic-Gym Class Heroes
> Oxycotton-Lil Wyte (i'm not a big fan of rap but this is a drug user's classic of the past 10 years)
> No Rain-Blind Melon
> Slow Motion-Third Eye Blind
> Brompton Cocktail- Avenged Sevenfold
> Vicodin Song- Terra Naomi
> She Talks to Angels- Black Crows
> Mr. Jones- Counting Crows (simply because the song is awesome)
> Lips Like Morphine- Kill Hannah
> Bound for the Floor- Local H
> Blame it on the Tetons- Modest Mouse
> Dramamine-Modest Mouse
> Hurt-Nine Inch Nails
> Feel Good Hit of the Summer-Queens of the Stone Age
> Pitiful-Sick Puppies
> Riptide- Sick Puppies
> White Balloons-Sick Puppies (i think this is about a user who has been hiding his habit but finally admits it to his girlfriend and tries to quit for her. the title makes me think of coke but these lyrics could apply to an opiate user in the same situation)
> It's Been Awhile-Staind (i think it's about being clean for once, but i still love it with opiates)
> I Wanna Be Sedated- The Ramones
> Handshake Drugs- Wilco
> 
> oh, and anything by tool



Blind Melon hmm.  Not a coincidence No Rain is about a lack of opiates?  Well I don't use opiates and have surely had access back in the day, I'm quite naturally put off to them.  It seems my tendency to overindulge lies with taking too many stimulants.  Depressants never appealed to me outside of limited recreational purposes.






Shannon died of a cocaine overdose.  I was told it was an overdose by my friend, blindly assumed it was heroin.


----------



## JoeTheStoner




----------



## JoeTheStoner




----------



## JoeTheStoner




----------



## nchevalier18

Sam stone by John prine


----------



## AnythingEverything

Velvet underground - Heroin 
Lou Reed - Perfect Day
Alice in Chains - Junkhead
Johnny Cash - Hurt 
Neil Young - Needle and the damage done
Guns n Roses - Mr Brownstone


----------



## AnythingEverything

Janes Addiction - Mountain Song
Actually anything by JA or AIC.  Also most Tool songs
A Perfect Circle - Weak and Powerless and others


----------



## honja_gothboi

slug christ- Herron
slug christ-I ate all the pills
Mostly all his songs

Lil xan-Vicodin

GDP-oxy polycontin < prolly the best one

Glassjaw-oxycodone


----------



## JoeTheStoner

heck yea. overcast, light rain.  some pills and potions got me with them...


----------



## JoeTheStoner

piss dirty af


----------



## d0wN

Well since you brought it up..How about "Opiate" by Tool? There's a great live version from the 2016 tour, go to YouTube and search  "Tool Live Tulsa" the sound quality for a boot is really amazing.

Also close your eyes and  float out with "Wings For Marie" and "10,000 Days" Also the  "Disposition/Reflection/Triad suite from Lateralus is a favorite as well, all by Tool. There's so much more I'd be here all night.


----------



## JoeTheStoner

shout out my dood robin thicke fr f_r Robin Thicke on 'Blurred Lines': 'I was high on Vicodin and alcohol ..._

http://www.latimes.com/entertainmen...tion-high-vicodin-alcohol-20140915-story.html

i feel like dancin like T.I. right now  but not really lol


----------



## Absentsixth

Violent Shiver - Benjamin Booker
Sugar Daddy - Sturgill Simpson
Midnight from the Inside Out - The Black Crowes
Up The Beach - Jane's Addiction

Ok really tho this list could go on forever so that is just a sample.


----------



## Amaraline

Obviously anything by Alice in Chains, like Junkhead or Godsmack. Low by Cracker, and I don't know if it's been mentioned yet, but Remedy by Seether.


----------



## H>He

jesus  shooting heroin- flaming lips
heroin- VO
going going gone - richard hell and voidoids
needle and spoon - savoy brown
white punks on dope - ramones


----------



## qulevergrrl

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=anWmfN-dODs

For some reason, I can't get the video to load. Anyway, the link is to Jane's Addiction's "Jane Says." The story is funnier. I see everyone posting their stories about so in so died from this or that because a friend told me this or that. I used to be that person. I used to be the person who was such a star fucker you could get directions to a star's house from my sister's ass. Anyway, this one day, I was telling the story of how the above song "Jane Says" was written, and I had become so arrogant and foolish. I don't know what made me think I was as knowledgeable about the meaning of the song as one of the songwriters as ONE OF THE SONGWRITERS but YEA, I went there! What an idiot I was! Furthermore, I didn't use drugs at the time, and I wouldn't for another 25 years, bwahahaha! That's me laughing at myself. We were all sitting in a group at the beach, he corrected me about what the lyrics meant, I had the audacity to correct him, he very sweetly corrected me again. At that time, I let it go. Thank God I did. The line he corrected me on, hence the giant story was, "she takes a swing but she can't hit." Well, I am now a user and know that it obviously means she can't find a vein, but at the time I thought it meant she's too stoned to find her man to hit him. What an idiot. But word to the wise out there, unless you are talking to one of the songwriters, don't insist that your version is the correct one.


----------



## spacejunk




----------



## qulevergrrl

maxalfie said:


> 'Mr Brownstone' by Guns 'n' Roses.


I was sure that this being such an obvious one that a ton of people would have already posted it, but yea. I saw them at the Coliseum, along with thousands of other people, the night that Axle freaked out on Steven Adler. Why he freaked on Adler and not Slash and Izzy when they wrote the song is beyond me.  

Ok, also, someone posted Jonny Thunders! YES YES! Anything by him, pretty much!

And another way obvious one, but very ballsy lyrics...Heroin by Velvet Underground. I love the lyric, "I feel like such a man, when I put a spike into my vein."

I didn't see this one, but I scrolled through it pretty fast, David Bowie, Ashes to Ashes...the lyric
"Time and again I tell myself
I'll stay clean tonight
But the little green wheels are following me
Oh no, not again
I'm stuck with a valuable friend
"I'm happy, hope you're happy too"
One flash of light but no smoking pistol"

Another very obvious one that I didn't see when I scrolled through Depeche Mode Best Friend (Depressed Mode)
"I'm taking a ride
 With my best friend
 I hope he never lets me down again
 Promises me I'm safe as houses
 As long as I remember who's wearing the trousers
 I hope he never lets me down again"

As long as I remember who's wearing the trousers always struck me, because today I'm trying very hard to stay away from the bottle that will leave me out. The bottle that will keep me from going into rehab again just to get some suboxone.


----------



## qulevergrrl

h4ter said:


> You are awesome! Love listening to DM when high.



I just posted this one as well, I am not a DM fan, but this is definitely one of my all time fave opiate songs. Not only that, it could land in my top 50 songs of all time, and I am a GIANT music fan. I mean, it rules my world.


----------



## JoeTheStoner

2:45


----------



## RDP89




----------



## CfZrx

^ funny track, the Morphine one


----------



## CfZrx

qulevergrrl said:


> "she takes a swing but she can't hit." Well, I am now a user and know that it obviously means she can't find a vein, but at the time I thought it meant she's too stoned to find her man to hit him. What an idiot.


hehe, I have too many memories of ladies with tears in their eyes because they just can't hit


----------



## qulevergrrl

Lol, and the funny thing is that I didn't even understand that reference until about a decade ago. I mean, even after the ridiculous argument I got into with the contributing songwriter, who btw isn't credited on the album but since in a great number of Rolling Stone and other magazine articles, but I just recently GOT WHAT THAT MEANT hahaha! I started using oxy after a series of serious surgeries and became addicted to oxy. Then I started using it in a variety of ways; hence, understanding the reference. But my point is that one doesn't truly embrace an idiom into their own lexicon until necessity...wow that sounded stupid. Ok I'm done. Cheers, and thanks for making me feel included here for the first time!


----------



## lucifersam666

Space Needle - Never Lonely Alone
I really enjoy this vibe while feeling really euphoric zoning in and out


----------



## Amaraline

Currently: Primus, "Jilly's On Smack." Brilliant musicianship, especially that wicked guitar bit in the intro, which keeps repeating throughout the entire song.


----------



## JoeTheStoner




----------



## A.F.B.EsquHigher

The Beatles - Happiness is a Warm Gun


----------



## spacejunk

^ Classic! 

I forget about that one - it's easily overlooked - but you're absolutely right.


----------



## A.F.B.EsquHigher

^^So good, so good, non conformal structure, multiple parts/themes...
...good stuff...
...one of my favourite Lennon vocal performances


----------



## A.F.B.EsquHigher

Well I posted this in another thread by mistake...but I'll add more as well...

Guns'n'Roses -  Mr Brownstone
The Darkness - Givin' Up
Lynyrd Skynyrd - Needle and the Spoon


----------



## spacejunk

A.F.B.EsquHigher said:


> ^^So good, so good, non conformal structure, multiple parts/themes...
> ...good stuff...
> ...one of my favourite Lennon vocal performances



i love the doo-wop sound of it too - the chords and backing vocal harmonies 







i don't think i've posted this yet.
it's one of those great jagger/richards numbers, but i prefer Townes' rendition better than the Rolling Stones original


----------



## A.F.B.EsquHigher

^^^ahh good stuff,  I haven't heard that version, cool cool


----------



## A.F.B.EsquHigher

Nahh...I have heard it in 'The Big Lebowski'...

   Man , this guy's great, where the heck has he been all my life?...

...


----------



## A.F.B.EsquHigher

Led Zeppelin - Nobody's Fault But Mine
Black Sabbath - Hand of Doom
Neil Young - Tonight's the Night


----------



## RDP89

A.F.B.EsquHigher said:


> Led Zeppelin - Nobody's Fault But Mine
> Black Sabbath - Hand of Doom
> Neil Young - Tonight's the Night



Hand of Doom-great song! thank you, gotta listen to that one now.


----------



## A.F.B.EsquHigher

I thought 'White Punks on Dope' was by The Tubes?


----------



## spacejunk

A.F.B.EsquHigher said:


> Nahh...I have heard it in 'The Big Lebowski'...
> 
> Man , this guy's great, where the heck has he been all my life?...
> 
> ...


yes!

oh man, townes van zandt is fucking incredible.

here is another one of his killer opiate songs.   shit, it doesn't get much better than this. 






the old man's tears...wow


----------



## A.F.B.EsquHigher

Ahh sorry,  that didn't work, i tried to do the quotation thing on a post a few pages back,  sorry, I'm new, I'll figure 'er out...
...hopefully


----------



## A.F.B.EsquHigher

^^^
^^^ holy cow man,   I think I'll have to go down to the record shop this week, I think Townes Van Zandt is about to be one of my favourites, I am in debt to you for exposing me to this guy...
...will go great sitting right next to my Flying Burrito Brothers records, 
  I hope they have anything of his down there, I'll snatch'r up for sure


----------



## A.F.B.EsquHigher

...was planning on finding some Taj Mahal...Natch'l Blues may have to wait...

.....ah, who am I kidding, I know I'll just grab em both...

...back on topic..


..Another Rolling Stones tune from Sticky Fingers -   Sister Morphine


----------



## spacejunk

A.F.B.EsquHigher said:


> ^^^
> ^^^ holy cow man,   I think I'll have to go down to the record shop this week, I think Townes Van Zandt is about to be one of my favourites, I am in debt to you for exposing me to this guy...


it's my pleasure! i really enjoy turning people on to good tunes


A.F.B.EsquHigher said:


> ...will go great sitting right next to my Flying Burrito Brothers records,
> I hope they have anything of his down there, I'll snatch'r up for sure


yeah, definitely got a few things in common with Gram Parsons.  i'm pretty sure they were friends.


----------



## A.F.B.EsquHigher

Great tunes man, great tunes, thank you very much..


----------



## fabriclondon

It's debatable if this was written about heroin, but it certainly could have been.
[video=youtube_share;snILjFUkk_A]http://youtu.be/snILjFUkk_A[/video]


----------



## JoeTheStoner




----------



## fabriclondon

[video=youtube_share;AWAsI3U2EaE]http://youtu.be/AWAsI3U2EaE[/video]


----------



## third_eye_lasik

Cracker-low


----------



## spacejunk

^ such a classic.  love it 

not sure if this is technically an opiate song, but i always read it as such...


----------



## JahSEEuS




----------



## fabriclondon

I think this video goes perfectly with the song.

[video=youtube_share;JwJyCYVOUzQ]http://youtu.be/JwJyCYVOUzQ[/video]


----------



## cj

[video]https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=AagXbraxPK0[/video]


Wingnut dishwashers Union- my idea of fun


----------



## JoeTheStoner

realest

fuckin

shit

rip


----------



## simco

[video]https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=vRnikXRJ6hY[/video]


----------



## JoeTheStoner

^ o0o, "vanished" as well.


----------



## Hunter S Mushroom

I used to jam all the time with a member if both Spacemen 3 and Spiritualized, a guy called Mark Refoy.


----------



## Olivia Nicole

Trying to keep away from heroin and just not wanting to stay sober? Coldplay’s *Warning Sign* says it all!


----------



## Jekyl Anhydride

This video is brutally triggering


----------



## cowardescent

May be too calming but here's my choice.


----------



## Jekyl Anhydride

A little cheesy but great overall..


----------



## Scottadone

Gonna be nodding hard to Darkside of the Moon (in it's entirety of course) after finally shooting H in the coming week :D

other notibles from the past for:
Comfortably Numb - Pink Floyd
King Heroin - James Brown
kudos to who mentioned Crystal Castles
Firefly - Airiel
Running Up That Hill - Placebo


thats all at the moment i can think of


----------



## JackKnife

Cat Powers various covers. She covers the stones - satisfaction, the animals - house of the rising sun and oasis - wonderwall.  Her voice is hypnotic. Her stuff is great when Im nodding.


----------



## timmyjoe

Yep


----------



## JahSEEuS




----------



## Broncolover

I agree with JahRed24x,  I love Lil Wyte "Oxycontin" to listen to!! 
Also, Bobaflex- "Home" is awesome to listen to on Oxymorphone


----------



## timmyjoe

John Prime Sam Stone
Townes Van Zandt Waitin Around To Die
Waitin For The Man VG
Some I like


----------



## Zopiclone bandit

Townes was the real deal, sadly his hardly known in England, I can count the fans of his over here on one hand & his not that big in the USA which was his home too sadly.
When he sang on this subject you can feel it, I had him clocked on playing one tune when I first found him.


----------



## Zopiclone bandit

timmyjoe said:


> Townes Van Zandt Waitin Around To Die



This man knows


----------



## OracleofDelphi




----------



## treezy z

I've never even got a hint of music euphoria on opiates (I've been physically addicted numerous times so it's not like I don't have some appreciation for them, mostly by default because booze and benzos suck to chill on.)

Am I the only one?


----------



## OracleofDelphi

*Chasing the music*



treezy z said:


> I've never even got a hint of music euphoria on opiates (I've been physically addicted numerous times so it's not like I don't have some appreciation for them, mostly by default because booze and benzos suck to chill on.)
> 
> Am I the only one?



There were a few moments in time when I was on only opiates, and I found almost everything euphoric (didn't matter if I was doing the dishes, listening to music, or both). However, the euphoria was drowned out by feeling more sick than in pain, and eventually I found the primary effect to simply be drowsiness. Not much fun to chill when I can't stay awake. I occasionally take a pain med here or there if i have a spinal flare up...but honestly I resent having to take anything of the sort anymore.

I guess, music is a drug of choice. Regardless of substance preference, music tops them all.


----------



## superfuntyme

Incubus- idiot box, Vitamin, & magic medicine


----------



## Jekyl Anhydride




----------

